# TOP 10 fighters for UFC to sign by end of 2010



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

1. Fedor Emelianenko- well that is a no brainer. over 30 wins with no defeats, regarded #1 heavyweight by every ranking site, this guy must come to the ufc upon completing his neverending contract
who should he fight: other strikers such as frank mir, JDS and Shane Carwin. all that after a mega fight with Brock Lesnar

2. Hector Lombard- if fedor is #1 on everyones list lombard should be #2 bar none. he is unbeaten in almost 20! fights and maybe the guy outside the ufc to challenge the spider (Radach and Filho were mentioned but come on)
who should he fight: other strikers as leben and cote

3. Antonio Silva- in 16 fights losing only 2 controversial matches big foot is the biggest HW commodity except fedor (though he might lose to Rogers and Overeem, his presence in the UFC is needed urgently) in a division that may be the thinnest, he should be matched up against Gonzaga, for "Monster of the UFC" award

4. Jacare- this BJJ champion had 13/14 fine performances losing solely to Mousasi, who is a phenomenal fighter himself and fights at light heavyweight
who he could match up with: fellow BJJ practitioners Demian Maia and Rousimar Palhares

5. Damian Grabowski- it is rare to find a fighter above welterweight division outside the ufc with a record of 11-0. the polish grappler is set to face Michal Kita to be considered the greatest Polish fighter out there. match him up on the undercard, as one of the up and coming heavyweights along with Vernola, Chad Corvin and Browne.

6. Ricardo Romero- another fighter with impressive record of 10 wins with the sole 1 loss coming by a DQ. though he beat 3 TUF contestants in his career, he was never invited by the UFC, and until now is a mystery why he isnt there. put him on the undercard for starters

7. Mo Lawal- the king has 7 victories and all over MMA veterans, staring with HW Travis Wiuff to dominating Mark Kerr and beatin a top LHW prospect in Mousasi
he should go to UFC and be matched up against other oustanding wrestlers in Jon Jones Phil Davis and Randy Couture

8. Dan Hornbuckle- if knocking out Gono isnt enough to be a top contended in the UFC, the Handler is riding a 6 fight winning streak and set to win the Bellator welterweight tournament
he already called out UFC wrestlers Koscheck and Fitch, and should be matched up maybe with Swick. knocking him out will make his teamates mad.

9. Jorge Santiago- he had 2 opportunities in the UFC and had his head knocked off in both, he won 10/11 of his last fights, avenging the only loss to Khalidov. I say give him another chance UFC against some grapplers that he can knock out like Dan Miller possibly 

10. Raphael Davis- having SUBMITTED BJJ champion Vinny, and on a 6 fight win streak, it is amazing he is not in ufc yet. match him up on the undercard with possibly Rousimar Palhares

rumored on their way to UFC: Jake Shields, Jay Hieron, Ricardo Arona
COME ON UFC YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

I like the list, would add Mamed Khalidov, Luis Palonimo, Kikuno of DEEP, Tony Johnson Jr, Alexander Schlemenko and I think Constantino may be ready for the big time.

Givanildo Santana would be an awesome signing as well on a prelim.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

I'd rather see Mousasi in the UFC over King Mo.

Hector Lombard should've been in the UFC for awhile now. He's a beast.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> I'd rather see Mousasi in the UFC over King Mo.


They should both join, but Mousasi needs to fight at MW if he's to avoid being smothered like that again. That was only King Mo's 7th fight, Mousasi might never be able to beat him if Mo continues with the early gains that Mousasi has already had.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

UFC86 said:


> 8. Dan Hornbuckle- if knocking out Gono isnt enough to be a top contended in the UFC, the Handler is riding a 6 fight winning streak and set to win the Bellator welterweight tournament
> he already called out UFC wrestlers Koscheck and Fitch, and should be matched up maybe with Swick. knocking him out will make his teamates mad.
> 
> COME ON UFC YOU CAN DO IT!


Imma go with # 8


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice list and nice thread. I want to see overeem in the UFC also.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

UFC86 said:


> 1. Fedor Emelianenko- well that is a no brainer. over 30 wins with no defeats, regarded #1 heavyweight by every ranking site, this guy must come to the ufc upon completing his neverending contract
> who should he fight: other strikers such as frank mir, JDS and Shane Carwin. all that after a mega fight with Brock Lesnar


100% agree, he's the main fighter they need to sign, even if they sign no one else.



> 2. Hector Lombard- if fedor is #1 on everyones list lombard should be #2 bar none. he is unbeaten in almost 20! fights and maybe the guy outside the ufc to challenge the spider (Radach and Filho were mentioned but come on)
> who should he fight: other strikers as leben and cote


Hektor is 25-2-1 so he HAS been defeated, by anyone who is "B" level or higher that he's faught. Noke took him to a draw, he got beat by Mousasi and Gono... I wouldn't put him up there with Talent like Fedor... Could probably see him in league with Alan Belcher, Cote and Leben though for sure.





> 3. Antonio Silva- in 16 fights losing only 2 controversial matches big foot is the biggest HW commodity except fedor (though he might lose to Rogers and Overeem, his presence in the UFC is needed urgently) in a division that may be the thinnest, he should be matched up against Gonzaga, for "Monster of the UFC" award
> 
> 4. Jacare- this BJJ champion had 13/14 fine performances losing solely to Mousasi, who is a phenomenal fighter himself and fights at light heavyweight
> who he could match up with: fellow BJJ practitioners Demian Maia and Rousimar Palhares


God, yes. Especially after Silva just made Andre look like a child and Jacare's last performance was phenomenal. The explosiveness that man possesses in his ground game and grappling ability is nothing short of awe inspiring. He needs to work on his stand up and not be so damn stiff, but he's still better than say, Demian Maia standing (that being said I think Demian would beat him >_>)



> 5. Damian Grabowski- it is rare to find a fighter above welterweight division outside the ufc with a record of 11-0. the polish grappler is set to face Michal Kita to be considered the greatest Polish fighter out there. match him up on the undercard, as one of the up and coming heavyweights along with Vernola, Chad Corvin and Browne.


Haven't heard of this cat, but I like how he's dinished all of his fights in two rounds or far, far less. He has 3 wins in the second, the rest in the first and in the EARLY first at that. His TKO in 29 seconds is enticing, but it was also against someone who was 4-5-1... Othat than that he's been fighting fairly experienced guys. They may not have stellar records but the experience is a HUGE thing in MMA.




> 6. Ricardo Romero- another fighter with impressive record of 10 wins with the sole 1 loss coming by a DQ. though he beat 3 TUF contestants in his career, he was never invited by the UFC, and until now is a mystery why he isnt there. put him on the undercard for starters


Agreed, the dude hasn't just beaten them, he's beaten them in convincing fashion. He subbed McSweeny in 2 minutes.



> 7. Mo Lawal- the king has 7 victories and all over MMA veterans, staring with HW Travis Wiuff to dominating Mark Kerr and beatin a top LHW prospect in Mousasi
> he should go to UFC and be matched up against other oustanding wrestlers in Jon Jones Phil Davis and Randy Couture


I'm not 100% sold on him yet actually. Sure he beat Mousasi but he didn't do it very convincingly. Jury is still out on King Mo for me.



> 8. Dan Hornbuckle- if knocking out Gono isnt enough to be a top contended in the UFC, the Handler is riding a 6 fight winning streak and set to win the Bellator welterweight tournament
> he already called out UFC wrestlers Koscheck and Fitch, and should be matched up maybe with Swick. knocking him out will make his teamates mad.


Agree 100% with him, too. His last loss is to Mike Pyle and before that his only loss was like his second fight.



> 9. Jorge Santiago- he had 2 opportunities in the UFC and had his head knocked off in both, he won 10/11 of his last fights, avenging the only loss to Khalidov. I say give him another chance UFC against some grapplers that he can knock out like Dan Miller possibly


Disagree. Being KO'd by the likes of Leben and Manny doesn't do much for me. I can't really see him making waves at this point in his career...



> 10. Raphael Davis- having SUBMITTED BJJ champion Vinny, and on a 6 fight win streak, it is amazing he is not in ufc yet. match him up on the undercard with possibly Rousimar Palhares


It was a verbal submission, doesn't mean he actually subbed him. He could've just hit him in the face a lot until he quit... I'll have to look that one up though. Definitely an interesting prospect either way.


> rumored on their way to UFC: Jake Shields, Jay Hieron, Ricardo Arona
> COME ON UFC YOU CAN DO IT!


Hieron is rumored? Man I can't see him doing much but I'd love to see him fight again.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> Hektor is 25-2-1 so he HAS been defeated, by anyone who is "B" level or higher that he's faught. Noke took him to a draw, he got beat by Mousasi and Gono... I wouldn't put him up there with Talent like Fedor... Could probably see him in league with Alan Belcher, Cote and Leben though for sure.
> 
> Hieron is rumored? Man I can't see him doing much but I'd love to see him fight again.


I meant Hector is unbeaten in approximately last 20 fights. yes Mousasi and Gono beat him, but theyre A level and was long time ago.

Hieron was said to leave Strikeforce due to not getting a title shot all this time, but this is a minor rumor not %100. he got a decent streak going though id like to see him make a comeback


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

1. Fedor
2. Overeem
3.King MO *
4. Gegard Mousasi
5. Tyron Woodley*
6. Antonio Silva
7. Ricardo Romero
8. Anderson Silva boy Jacare
9. Hector
10. Bobby Lashley *
10. Jason Mayhem Miller
10.Gilbert Melendez

*-Means they have not yet been proven but have potential that gives them great attribute to do beat guys easily.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> 1. Fedor
> 2. Overeem
> 3.King MO *
> 4. Gegard Mousasi
> ...


Bobby Lashley is a joke, he's gonna be like Pudzionowkski all aggressive in the first round and then nothing to show after that.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> 1. Fedor
> 2. Overeem
> 3.King MO *
> 4. Gegard Mousasi
> ...


Woodley and Lashley way too early, they done nothing. might as well put askren with them


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

xRoxaz said:


> Bobby Lashley is a joke, he's gonna be like Pudzionowkski all aggressive in the first round and then nothing to show after that.


Is Pudz a National Wrestling Champion like Lashley?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

xRoxaz said:


> Bobby Lashley is a joke, he's gonna be like Pudzionowkski all aggressive in the first round and then nothing to show after that.


ur forgetting unlike pudz lashley actually can fight and has cardio. Although he has fought C list fighters he has whooped them fairly easily.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Is Pudz a National Wrestling Champion like Lashley?


Alright I'd have to admit I didnt know that, but I still think he packs a little too much muscle which will run against his favor.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC86 said:


> Woodley and Lashley way too early, they done nothing. might as well put askren with them


that is true but u gotta look behind the record. These guys are physically gifted. Like Lashley has characteristics like brock. He has tremendous power,speed compared him to most heavy weights it is a big advantage.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> that is true but u gotta look behind the record. These guys are physically gifted. Like Lashley has characteristics like brock. He has tremendous power,speed compared him to most heavy weights it is a big advantage.


so is pudz. theyre not ready yet. look at what happened to Jake Rosholt


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm not holding my breath re: Fedor and Overeem.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

UFC86 said:


> so is pudz. theyre not ready yet. look at what happened to Jake Rosholt


Are you saying Lashley is not ready for Tim Sylvia? or Brock?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC86 said:


> so is pudz. theyre not ready yet. look at what happened to Jake Rosholt


rosholt is an average joe nothing physically sticks out. Puz is a joke just a big dude. Puz is like bob sapp just big. Lashley has speed with that power that is unmatched by most hw not named brock or shane. Put him against some A list Hw and he will give them a fight.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Are you saying Lashley is not ready for Tim Sylvia? or Brock?


the way he is fighting Brock will maul him


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

UFC86 said:


> the way he is fighting Brock will maul him


What way is he fighting all 3 of his last fights ended in Round 1.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> What way is he fighting all 3 of his last fights ended in Round 1.


hes fighting very 1 dimensional and cautious. Brock on the other hand strikes with power, got much better grappling and is very active. lashley got almost choked out by Guida


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC86 said:


> the way he is fighting Brock will maul him


That is why this fight is interesting, Brock would not be able to bully lashley like he has everyone he has fought. I do believe lashley would give him a good fight. But Lesnar Wrestling background is a lot better than Lashley so I think brock would win. But the fight would be a lot closer than people think.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC86 said:


> hes fighting very 1 dimensional and cautious. Brock on the other hand strikes with power, got much better grappling and is very active. lashley got almost choked out by Guida


That was his second fight he got significantly better. I don't know about brock's hand I will judge after carwin. u have a 265 guy hitting Randy the law of physics said he should be able to drop him. Lashley also has hands of power so we will see.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> That was his second fight he got significantly better. I don't know about brock's hand I will judge after carwin. u have a 265 guy hitting Randy the law of physics said he should be able to drop him. Lashley also has hands of power so we will see.


so which of Lashley's last 3 fights earned him the right to challenge Brock? was it the Wes Sims fight?
honestly i dont want lashley in the ufc. he is everything i dislike: roided up, boring wrestling, passive, doesnt finish strong, isnt exciting, not much skill, not entertaining, and he hasnt achieved much in mma yet


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

UFC86 said:


> so which of Lashley's last 3 fights earned him the right to challenge Brock? was it the Wes Sims fight?
> honestly i dont want lashley in the ufc. he is everything i dislike: roided up, boring wrestling, passive, doesnt finish strong, isnt exciting, not much skill, not entertaining, and he hasnt achieved much in mma yet


Thats funny i could say the same thing about Brock


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Thats funny i could say the same thing about Brock


which of the following is true regarding brock. he was never proven to be using steroids. they did find him to be using hgh though, but hes nowhere lean as lashley. i cant think of a single fighter as chiseled as lashley, hes like a bodybuilder


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC86 said:


> so which of Lashley's last 3 fights earned him the right to challenge Brock? was it the Wes Sims fight?
> honestly i dont want lashley in the ufc. he is everything i dislike: roided up, boring wrestling, passive, doesnt finish strong, isnt exciting, not much skill, not entertaining, and he hasnt achieved much in mma yet


Pretty sure a win over Herring is as impressive as Bobb Sapp. I don't know what you are talking about with the exception of his second fight Lashley has finished all his fights in domination.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Pretty sure a win over Herring is as impressive as Bobb Sapp. I don't know what you are talking about with the exception of his second fight Lashley has finished all his fights in domination.


so Bob Sapp is a good opponent?? look at his last several fights. hes big and strong but thats it


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC86 said:


> so Bob Sapp is a good opponent?? look at his last several fights. hes big and strong but thats it


that is what separates guys like Brock and lashley from regular big guys. That is Y i think Lashley has potential and could be a force in the ufc.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> that is what separates guys like Brock and lashley from regular big guys. That is Y i think Lashley has potential and could be a force in the ufc.


Bobby Lashley achieved NOTHING so far. let him fight another roider like Josh Barnett first and see if he deserves to be in UFC


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC86 said:


> Bobby Lashley achieved NOTHING so far. let him fight another roider like Josh Barnett first and see if he deserves to be in UFC


Like Lesnar Lashley is accused of using roids both guys have never been caught unless I'm mistaken .


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Like Lesnar Lashley is accused of using roids both guys have never been caught unless I'm mistaken .


several pro wrestlers witnessed Lashley take steroids. there is no way hes not on them anyways, you dont get like that in nature. hes even more chiseled then Ubereem
Brock was caught by police with HGH, but looking in his WWE figure its hard to deny he used steroids at the time. hes off them now i believe


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Wheres Mousasi?
Where Lashley?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

1. Fedor-obvious
2. Jake Shields-why no Jake Shields love
3. Melendez
4. Aoki
5. Kawajiri
6. Alvarez
In my opinion the LW division in the UFC needs the most influx of talent
7. Nick Diaz-just lift the ban already Dana
8. Jacare-has his best days ahead of him.
9. King Mo-not sold on him, but give him a shot. The hype between him and Rampage would be entertaining in the very least.
10. Overeem-why not?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

UFC86 said:


> I meant Hector is unbeaten in approximately last 20 fights. yes Mousasi and Gono beat him, but theyre A level and was long time ago.
> 
> Hieron was said to leave Strikeforce due to not getting a title shot all this time, but this is a minor rumor not %100. he got a decent streak going though id like to see him make a comeback


First, I wouldn't call Gono "A" level really and regardless of if it was a long time ago or not, he hasn't fought anyone with a high pedigree since.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I think Lombard, Shane Del Rosario, Eddie Alvarez and Mamed Khalidov should be on the UFC's shopping list! All would make great additions to the UFC!

Lashley too purely for the PPV numbers he would bring too.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> Agreed, the dude hasn't just beaten them, he's beaten them in convincing fashion. He subbed McSweeny in 2 minutes.


Just wanted to point out that subbing McSweeney is no great accomplishment. When it comes to the ground game McSweeney is a can, check his record and fight videos.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Of course my one of my favorites, Kawajiri.

Also, no mention of Eddie Alvarez, he's probably the only LW with a legit shot at becoming the best in the world.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

TLC said:


> Of course my one of my favorites, Kawajiri.
> 
> Also, no mention of Eddie Alvarez, he's probably the only LW with a legit shot at becoming the best in the world.


i would like to wait until ufc finishes its plan of merging the wec lighweight division.
then i would like to see kawajiri and aoki from dream, melendez thomson beerbohm and noons from sf, alvarez from bellator, etc


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Jeeze leave strikeforce depleeted don't ya lol


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Sousa said:


> Jeeze leave strikeforce depleeted don't ya lol


why not? 
strikeforce roster in 2011:
Herschell Walker, Bobby Lashley, Nick Diaz (serving 6 month suspension after another brawl with joe riggs), Joe Riggs, Brett "the grim face" rogers, Jorge Gurgel, Andre Galvao, Trevor Prangley and Joey Villasenor (fighting with a cane), Sokoudjou, Abongo, Matt "banned" Lindland, Josh "roids" Barnett, Renato "won't let choke go" Sobral, Paul "sucker" Daley, Gilbert " the hell with referees" Yvel, Cung "Bruce" Lee,Hendo and Werdum renegotiating contracts, andrei arlovski and tim sylvia, Frank "not too old for braces" Shamrock, Bobby "you fatherless bastard" southworth, Roger "gracie"
not a bad roster is it?


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

UFC86 said:


> why not?
> strikeforce roster in 2011:
> Herschell Walker, Bobby Lashley, Nick Diaz (serving 6 month suspension after another brawl with joe riggs), Joe Riggs, Brett "the grim face" rogers, Jorge Gurgel, Andre Galvao, Trevor Prangley and Joey Villasenor (fighting with a cane), Sokoudjou, Abongo, Matt "banned" Lindland, Josh "roids" Barnett, Renato "won't let choke go" Sobral, Paul "sucker" Daley, Gilbert " the hell with referees" Yvel, Cung "Bruce" Lee,Hendo and Werdum renegotiating contracts, andrei arlovski and tim sylvia, Frank "not too old for braces" Shamrock, Bobby "you fatherless bastard" southworth, Roger "gracie"
> not a bad roster is it?


They shud send Keith Jardine and Micheal Bisping to Strikeforce too lol


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Any list without Dan Severn is major fail, he's at 93 wins right now and he'll likely be at 95 wins at the end of the year. Can any selfrespecting MMA fan say that they don't want to see Cro Cop/Severn, Couture/Severn or Horn/Severn II.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Isn't he 51? Is he in any shape to be competing in the UFC?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

*1. Fedor
2. Jake Shields
3. Hector Lombard
4. Eddie Alvarez
5 .Mamed Cannibal Khalidov
6. Antonio "Bigfoot" Silva
7. Nick Diaz
8 Jose Aldo at LW
9 Alastair Overeem
10. Gegard Mousasi*

That really is the top talent outside of the UFC right now IMO.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

His current streak is 15-2, and that's in the last 4 years. He's already fought and won twice this year. Heck bring him in and have him beat Tito, see if he'll complain after that fight.

http://www.sherdog.com/fighter/Dan-Severn-52


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hiro said:


> Just wanted to point out that subbing McSweeney is no great accomplishment. *When it comes to the ground game McSweeney is a can*, check his record and fight videos.


When it comes to MMA McSweeney is a can. Amazed he's got a UFC contract still tbh, his record is pretty poor, with losses against Al-Turk, Grove and Paczków for example. Hopefully once he loses he'll get dropped, just like Kimbo and most of the TUF 10 fighters; bar Nelson and Schaub. 

UFC need to get Tom 'Kong' Watson signed. He trains with Firas Zahabi in Canada, alongside GSP (was one of GSP's training partners ahead of the Hardy fight) and David Loiseau, and then also trains with Greg Jackson's camp. He's on an 8 fight win-streak, with his last 2 wins coming against Travis Galbraith via head-kick KO and then a decision victory against UFC vet Matt Horwich. 

Hasn't lost for 3 years, and from what I've seen of him he's really improved since he started training with 2 of the best camps in the world. Hopefully Alex Reid'll step-up and fight him in September so Kong can add another vicious KO to his highlight reel and inevitably find his way into the UFC. Hopefully he'll apply for the next series of TUF if it's held in Canada. Would be a great way for him to get some exposure and get himself into the UFC.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> When it comes to MMA McSweeney is a can. Amazed he's got a UFC contract still tbh, his record is pretty poor, with losses against Al-Turk, Grove and Paczków for example. Hopefully once he loses he'll get dropped, just like Kimbo and most of the TUF 10 fighters; bar Nelson and Schaub.
> 
> UFC need to get Tom 'Kong' Watson signed. He trains with Firas Zahabi in Canada, alongside GSP (was one of GSP's training partners ahead of the Hardy fight) and David Loiseau, and then also trains with Greg Jackson's camp. He's on an 8 fight win-streak, with his last 2 wins coming against Travis Galbraith via head-kick KO and then a decision victory against UFC vet Matt Horwich.
> 
> Hasn't lost for 3 years, and from what I've seen of him he's really improved since he started training with 2 of the best camps in the world. Hopefully Alex Reid'll step-up and fight him in September so Kong can add another vicious KO to his highlight reel and inevitably find his way into the UFC. Hopefully he'll apply for the next series of TUF if it's held in Canada. Would be a great way for him to get some exposure and get himself into the UFC.


not impressed.his first 7 fights are rediculous. he hasnt beaten anyone of note. with that said maybe undercard in a uk show?


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

John8204 said:


> His current streak is 15-2, and that's in the last 4 years. He's already fought and won twice this year. Heck bring him in and have him beat Tito, see if he'll complain after that fight.
> 
> http://www.sherdog.com/fighter/Dan-Severn-52


Yeah, but I mean, Jeremy Horn has a similar record (84-19) but he's a journeyman because he has a losing record in the UFC. He goes around on winning streaks, then comes to the UFC and loses 2 or 3 and gets cut, then starts winning tons of fights, comes back to the UFC and gets his ass kicked again.

You look at Horn, and he has a 82% winning percentage, but when he goes to the UFC, the opponents he's faced has a combined winning % of 66%, and he's 6-8 against them, and 2-4 in the Last 5 years. And he's what, 18 years younger than Severn?


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Gimme these and I'll be happy...

Hector Lombard -- after he decimates Bellator again
Jose Aldo at LW -- intercompany transaction

Magomed Shikshabekov 
Hans Stringer
Glover Teixeira

Mousasi at MW would be nice, but his new deal with SF has him tied up for 5 more fights...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

astrallite said:


> Yeah, but I mean, Jeremy Horn has a similar record (84-19) but he's a journeyman because he has a losing record in the UFC. He goes around on winning streaks, then comes to the UFC and loses 2 or 3 and gets cut, then starts winning tons of fights, comes back to the UFC and gets his ass kicked again.
> 
> You look at Horn, and he has a 82% winning percentage, but when he goes to the UFC, the opponents he's faced has a combined winning % of 66%, and he's 6-8 against them, and 2-4 in the Last 5 years. And he's what, 18 years younger than Severn?


Jeremy Horn isn't a UFC hall of famer, Dan Severn is. Severn is a HW, the rules are different for HW's. Jeremy Horn has those massive winning and losing streaks. Severn has pretty much been rock solid throughout his career. The only bad patch he had was in 2004 when he was only 45 he went *0 - 3 - 1*, that must have been a rough *seven* weeks.

I have nothing against Jeremy Horn, I wish him luck in getting as many wins as he can. I have nothing but respect for guys who take as many fights as they can. MMA can not survive with people only fighting twice a year.

Let me put it to you this way, if Dan Severn is Ricky Henderson, Jeremy Horn is Julio Franco.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

SigFig said:


> Gimme these and I'll be happy...
> 
> Hector Lombard -- after he decimates Bellator again
> Jose Aldo at LW -- intercompany transaction
> ...


i have heard about them.
can you tell me something about those guys?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I would like to see Quinn Mulhern get a shot at the big time. Hornbuckle puts on good fights too. I'd bring him in.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> I would like to see Quinn Mulhern get a shot at the big time. Hornbuckle puts on good fights too. I'd bring him in.


the guy that lost to the joker?


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Maruis Zaromskis!!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

UFC86 said:


> the guy that lost to the joker?


I don't know who the joker is but Mulhern is 12-1 I think and he just beat Rich Cleminti a couple months ago. Not saying he's a world beater but he looked alright in the few fights I've seen him in.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

The Joker is Mike Guymon, which really isn't a bad loss at all, seeing Guymon's in the UFC, and just scored a victory of Yoshiyuki Yoshida.



UFC86 said:


> not impressed.his first 7 fights are rediculous. he hasnt beaten anyone of note. with that said maybe undercard in a uk show?


Sure he lost a few early Pro fights in Cage Rage, but he's really improved. Dan Hardy lost 2 of his first 4 fights too, and he's proven that you shouldn't write a guy off with early MMA losses. Watson has crisp, technical boxing, impressive kicks, vicious knees from the clinch, powerful G+P and working with Greg Jackson and Tristar his ground game and wrestling have really improved. 

His current run of results is very impressive too. Started the run with a nasty upkick KO as the guy tried to jump into his guard Shogun Rua style. Then he added to the highlight reel with the TKO's of Cubitt and Maguire in UK shows before he pulled off his most impressive highlight reel KO, the knockout of Galbraith. He was excellent in that fight. Galbraith tried to wrestle with him, and had him clinched against the ropes, but Tom managed to spin out, and a few seconds later the head kick came, and the lights went out. Very impressive victory. Finally his last win came against a UFC veteran and former IFL champ Matt Horwich. Horwich is a genuinely impressive win to add to the resume. He has wins over Jason Lambert, Benji Radach, Brian Foster, Mike Pyle, Vernon White, Krzysztof Soszynski, Josh Burkman and he submitted Jason MacDonald. So that's at least 1 guy of note that Watson's beaten. The win over Galbraith was very impressive too I thought. 

Watson's only 27, so he has a long career ahead of him still, and he's ever improving. I'm hoping he beats Alex Reid (if Reid actually turns up), finishes his MFC contract 3-0 and then joins the UFC. I've been very impressed with Tom Watson. He's gone about his game the right way by joining two of the top camps in the world, has some serious talent and is also charismatic and entertaining. I see him going far.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Maruis Zaromskis!!


So he could get eaten by the top tier HW's right? Surprised not to see Mousasi's name in there.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Rauno™ said:


> So he could get eaten by the top tier HW's right? Surprised not to see Mousasi's name in there.


Not Pudz, Maruis!










Dream WW Champion he lost to Nick Diaz for the Strikeforce WW Championship but imo he is still a top WW.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I have 

Overeem,
Fedor,
Mousasi,
Jacare,
Diaz,
Shields,
Melendez,
Werdum,
Huerta..

on my wish list for my upcoming birthday in a couple of months^^


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

10. King Mo
9. Tatsuya Kawajiri
8. Gegard Mousasi
7. Ben Henderson
6. Gilbert Melendez
5. Eddie Alvarez
4. Hector Lombard
3. Jake Shields
2. Alistair Overeem
1. Fedor Emelianenko

Note: Jose Aldo would be in my TOP 3 if he were a LW, but i think he will hang some more at featherweight before going up to LW.
Also, fighters that didn't make the TOP 10: Nick Diaz, Jacare, Hornbuckle, Imada, Antonio Silva


----------



## guam68 (Jun 14, 2009)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Maruis Zaromskis!!


yeeaaa. Really fun to watch. Mousasi should be on that list too.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

1-Fedor(sadly by default)
2-Marius Zaromskis
3-Gegard Mousasi
4-Alistair Overeem
5-Jacare

Can only think of 5 at the moment


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Hard to see more than a few big names signing with the UFC by the end of this year. Maybe Jake Shields but then again he's got a belt to defend. I don't see the belt holders in Strikeforce going anywhere this year. I think Coker is going to keep the champions well fed with competetion to defend their titles. As far as past contenders, it's possible the UFC might get a few from Strikeforce...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I like Bobby's list a lot! Although I am pretty sure that Nick Diaz will ever fight in the UFC, it would be cool. I really wanna see Gegard in there a lot!


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

1.Fedor Emelianenko
2. GIlbert Melendez
3. Alistair Overeem
4. King Mo
5. Gegard Mousasi
6. Nick Diaz
7. Jacare
8. Eddie Alvarez
9. Marius Zaromskis
10. Hector Lombard

Didn't include Shields or Arona as they are heavily rumoured to join the UFC.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

The biggest problem I have with Lombard is his size at MW. I think that he would have huge problems with fighters like Marquardt. I am a big fan of his though so it would be awesome. Tyrone Woodley would be a good addition as well.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

My sense of fighters' relative size is all out of whack since I saw Marquardt rolling with a massive GSP a couple of months back.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'd like to see Bobby Lashley inside the octagon as well. I might just be the only one.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Tyron Woodley.....definetly


Mayhem Miller will soon be another Wes Sims :thumbsdown:


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Rauno™ said:


> I'd like to see Bobby Lashley inside the octagon as well. I might just be the only one.


you aint...I wanna see The Dominator dominate also.:thumbsup:

But I think deep down inside Dana White knows Bobby Lashely will just tackle and pummel 95% of the HW division


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Sekou said:


> Tyron Woodley.....definetly
> 
> 
> Mayhem Miller will soon be another Wes Sims :thumbsdown:


Mayhem differs from Sim in two key ways:
1) He can actually be funny
2) He can actually fight well


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Sekou said:


> you aint...I wanna see The Dominator dominate also.:thumbsup:
> 
> But I think deep down inside Dana White knows Bobby Lashely will just tackle and pummel 95% of the HW division


Dana is open to bring him in, Lashley was offered and declined TUF. If Lashley hit's 10-0 this year than don't be shocked if he doesn't come in as a main eventer/co main eventer for a PPV.

Plus you know Frank Mir is _DYING_ to take on Bobby Lashley and if he loses another fight to someone like Nelson or Nog he's going to be begging for them to sign Lashley.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

i guess with Romero joining the UFC, Santiago's inconsistency and Fedor's loss (which Dana said would not take him to the ufc) the list would look something like this

1. Werdum
2. Lombard
3. Antonio Silva
4. Jacare
5. Roger Gracie
6. Raphael Feijao
7. Mo Lawal
8. Damian Grabowski
9. Raphael Davis
10. Ben Askren

also rumored on their way to UFC:

1. Ricardo Arona
http://www.fightline.com/fl/news/2010/0531/528771/ricardo-arona/index.shtml

2. Jay Hieron
http://middleeasy.com/index.php?opt...ufc-in-the-immediate-future&catid=36:fighters

3. Rick Hawn
http://www.bostonherald.com/blogs/s....php/2010/07/31/big-things-in-store-for-hawn/

4. Nick Ring
http://www.thescore.com/home/articles/44447-canadian-fighter-nick-ring-does-not-regret-tuf-decision/

5. Glover Teixeira
http://www.mmamania.com/2008/08/28/glover-teixeira-next-fight-to-be-in-ufc/

6. Kurt Angle
http://www.fightline.com/fl/news/2010/0423/487367/kurt-angle/

7. Cacareco Alexandre Ferreira
http://6th-round.com/chute-boxe-fighter-cacareco-issues-open-challenge

fighters reported to be signed:
1. Chad Corvin (6-0 beat Scott Barrett @ XFC)
2. Rafael Natal (knocked out Lutter)
3. TJ Waldburger (beat Pat Healy @ Shark Fights)
4. David Mitchell (11-0 @ TPF)
5. Yves Edwards (replacement)
6. Pat Audinwood (9-0)
7. Sean Mccorkle (9-0)
8. Vinicius Queiroz (5-1 all wins by ko/tko)
9. Stan Nedkov (10-0, beat Randleman in Japan)
10. Paul Sass (10-0)
11. Rob Broughton (from wolfslair)
12. Kurt Wartburton (from wolfslair)
13. Tom Blackledge (from wolfslair)
14. Jake Shields (strikeforce middleweight champion)
15. Dongi Yang (9-0, 8 tko in a row)
16. Pascal Krauss (9-0, defeated undeafeated John Quinn)


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

UFC86 said:


> i guess with Romero joining the UFC, Santiago's inconsistency and Fedor's loss (which Dana said would not take him to the ufc) the list would look something like this
> 
> 1. Werdum
> 2. Lombard
> ...


Good search. I'd rep you but i have to spread around. :thumb02:


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

UFC86 said:


> i guess with Romero joining the UFC, Santiago's inconsistency and Fedor's loss (which Dana said would not take him to the ufc) the list would look something like this
> 
> 1. *Werdum*
> 2. Lombard
> ...


i think you can rule out any of those in bold being anywhere near the UFC any time soon.

I think UFC would do well to pick up Eddie Alvarez, Hector Lombard, Alexander Shlemenko, Damian Grabowski and Rob Sinclair.

I think they will definitely sign Cole Konrad and Ben Askren at some point, which is a bummer for me cos they are two ultimate lay and prayers!


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> i think you can rule out any of those in bold being anywhere near the UFC any time soon.
> 
> I think UFC would do well to pick up Eddie Alvarez, Hector Lombard, Alexander Shlemenko, Damian Grabowski and Rob Sinclair.
> 
> I think they will definitely sign Cole Konrad and Ben Askren at some point, which is a bummer for me cos they are two ultimate lay and prayers!


i guess by this youre implying that the fighters that arent bold are being taken away from crushing bellator?


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

UFC86 said:


> i guess by this youre implying that the fighters that arent bold are being taken away from crushing bellator?


Essentially everyone wants to fight in the UFC, but the guys at the top of strikeforce (espesh their champs) have financial and other reasons not to. I dont think bellator has the power to keep their champions if the UFC wanted them. So yeah UFC crushing bellator basically!


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> *Essentially everyone wants to fight in the UFC*, but the guys at the top of strikeforce (espesh their champs) have financial and other reasons not to. I dont think bellator has the power to keep their champions if the UFC wanted them. So yeah UFC crushing bellator basically!


Mamed Khalidov, Nick Diaz, Manhoef and Alistair Overeem rejected ufc offers previously due to exclusive contracts, while Fedor, Mousasi, Jay Hieron (though hes about to sign)Sylvia, Arlovski, Werdum, Henderson and Olav Einemo seemed to reject due to monetary issues. other then them, i guess everyone wanted to fight in UFC
edit: also fighters turning down offers from ufc claiming to be not ready: Jimi Manuwa, Jim Wallhead, Dan Hornbuckle, Rick Hawn 

also, i forgot to mention Mark Hunt is making his debut in the UFC, i guess im used to seeing his name.


----------



## Tweak (Aug 28, 2010)

If Kurt Angle joins the UFC he MUST fight Tito Ortiz! They look so much alike. We will find out who is the evil twin once and for all!


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

Lombard and Gunnar are necessary.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Tweak said:


> If Kurt Angle joins the UFC he MUST fight Tito Ortiz! They look so much alike. We will find out who is the evil twin once and for all!


thats not going to happen. if anything its going to be against couture. tito never gets the fights he wants

he was supposed to fight toney years ago, but that didnt happen, instead it was given to couture.

he didnt want to fight liddell, lost his belt, and had to fight liddell anyway.

he wanted to rematch rashad after the draw, instead got to fight lyoto machida who became champion.

he wanted to fight coleman and challenged him, but coleman got cut by that time by the ufc

he was going to go to strikeforce and fight babalu but that didnt happen.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Tweak said:


> If Kurt Angle joins the UFC he MUST fight Tito Ortiz! They look so much alike. We will find out who is the evil twin once and for all!


Only Kurt Angle can stop the reign of terror Jon Madsen is ruling on the HW division.

Make him tap Kurt Make.Him.T.A.P.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

also some fighters for the WEC

1. Eddie Alvarez
2. Gilbert Melendez
3. Josh Thomson
4. Marlon Sandro
5. Bibiano
6. Joe Warren/ Joe Soto winner
7. Nazareno Malegarie
8. Noons
9. JZ
10. Beerbohm


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

UFC86 said:


> also some fighters for the WEC
> 
> 1. Eddie Alvarez
> 2. Gilbert Melendez
> ...


Alvarez, Melendez, Beerbohm and Noons could hang in the UFC no problem no need for them to go to WEC imo. In fact those 4 are at the top of my wish list.
Joe Soto is absolutely amazing - him vs Aldo would be quality!
Also i'd love to see Nick Diaz come to the UFC so he can get his ass kicked and let the unwarrented hype die!!


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> Alvarez, Melendez, Beerbohm and Noons could hang in the UFC no problem no need for them to go to WEC imo. In fact those 4 are at the top of my wish list.
> Joe Soto is absolutely amazing - him vs Aldo would be quality!
> Also i'd love to see Nick Diaz come to the UFC so he can get his ass kicked and let the unwarrented hype die!!


Nick Diaz vs Nate Diaz would be ideal. Ken and Frank Shamrock were gonna do it. are the Diaz bros worse then the shamrocks?


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

In a word YES! I don't think the Diaz brothers would fight each other if they were given a mil each. Be interesting to see that though, wonder if they would have a stand up pitter patter war or a mental grappling war!


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

there was a video going on youtube before nate entered ufc where nick and nate are stick fighting each other at home.

later there was a video interview where nate said he doesnt like nick diaz, but wouldnt fight him because nick is better, but their mother will help nate and beat nick up.


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

Nick Diaz and Overeem should be fighting in the UFC.

Both would be in the mix for the title.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

UFC86 said:


> Mamed Khalidov, Nick Diaz, Manhoef and Alistair Overeem rejected ufc offers previously due to exclusive contracts, while Fedor, Mousasi, Jay Hieron (though hes about to sign)Sylvia, Arlovski, Werdum, Henderson and Olav Einemo seemed to reject due to monetary issues. other then them, i guess everyone wanted to fight in UFC
> edit: also fighters turning down offers from ufc claiming to be not ready: Jimi Manuwa, Jim Wallhead, Dan Hornbuckle, Rick Hawn
> 
> also, i forgot to mention Mark Hunt is making his debut in the UFC, i guess im used to seeing his name.


Fedor's rejection had more to do with exclusivity and lack of co promotion than money. Sylvia, Arlovksi, and Henderson proved that they are not worth the big money.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

please keep KJ Noons out of the UFC he is a disgrace to MMA:thumbsdown:


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm kinda surprised nobody's mentioned Cung Le yet. I mean the guy was undefeated in six years of professional kickboxing and is currently 7 and 1 in his MMA carreer, and he's already avenged that one loss. And he broke Frank Shamrock's arm to boot!

All I'm saying is he's a legit fighter who at least deserves a look. Maybe he hasn't been in the game long enough yet, but once he has a few more wins I think he might be able to make the move to the UFC.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'd love to see Overeem and Mousasi in the UFC someday. I hope Gegard does sign with the UFC this time, after his contract expires.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

hatedcellphones said:


> I'm kinda surprised nobody's mentioned Cung Le yet. I mean the guy was undefeated in six years of professional kickboxing and is currently 7 and 1 in his MMA carreer, and he's already avenged that one loss. And he broke Frank Shamrock's arm to boot!
> 
> All I'm saying is he's a legit fighter who at least deserves a look. Maybe he hasn't been in the game long enough yet, but once he has a few more wins I think he might be able to make the move to the UFC.


Cung Le is legit but hes approaching 40's. still could see him in the ufc. he gotta cut down on all those movies. couture does it too, but it doesnt interfere with his career.

since the UFC is now focusing on asia, and le being vietnamese with sanda (chinese martial art) background, they might want him for a card or two


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Cung Le... LOL.

People don't even take him seriously in Strikeforce. He's a gimmick.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Mousasi, Overeem, Jacare, would be sick.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> Mousasi, Overeem, Jacare, would be sick.


unfortunatley most strikeforce talent is locked in non-exclusive long-term deals with strikeforce (Mousasi, Overeem, Lawler, Rogers, Nick Diaz, Gilbert Melendez, Beerbohm, JZ, Noons, Roger Gracie, Werdum)

Mo Lawal, Antonio Silva, Josh Thomson, Jacare and Feijao are the most likely to jumpship, but Mo wants to do boxing too, and Jacare and Feijao may be under championship clause.

edit: i see jacare and feijao moving to ufc by association with blackhouse (nogueiras, JDS, anderson silva, Machida, Mario Miranda, jose aldo etc
also antonio silva and werdum are two heavyweights who could make it there as well. after they depart strikeforce will be labeled "Bush league"


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

UFC86 said:


> unfortunatley most strikeforce talent is locked in non-exclusive long-term deals with strikeforce (Mousasi, Overeem, Lawler, Rogers, Nick Diaz, Gilbert Melendez, Beerbohm, JZ, Noons, Roger Gracie, Werdum)
> 
> Mo Lawal, Antonio Silva, Josh Thomson, Jacare and Feijao are the most likely to jumpship, but Mo wants to do boxing too, and Jacare and Feijao may be under championship clause.


But Mo can't box?


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

rockybalboa25 said:


> But Mo can't box?


lol no hes definetly shit. but hes probably fighting an opponent with no boxing wins


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

UFC86 said:


> lol no hes definetly shit. but hes probably fighting an opponent with no boxing wins


Jose Canseco, possibly?


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

Charlie "Mother *******" Z

he would likely take out Frankie Edgar and BJ Penn in back to back fights or at the same time.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

realistically (because Fedor, Mousasi and Overeem are not willing to sign exclusively) here are the top 5 outside UFC

1. Hector Lombard
2. Fabricio Werdum
3. Jacare
4. Feijao
5. Antonio Silva

edit: also after Joe Warren vs Joe Soto, i think its necessary to add the lighter weight classes.
guys like Joe Warren, Bibiano Fernandes who beat Warren, as well as Marlon Sandro who is the Jose Aldo outside WEC, and guys with flawless records like Nazareno Malegarie (18-0) and Lyle Beerbohm (14-0)

6. Marlon Sandro
7. Bibiano Fernandes
8. Joe Warren
9. Nazareno Malegarie
10. Lyle Beerbohm


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

UFC86 said:


> realistically (because Fedor, Mousasi and Overeem are not willing to sign exclusively) here are the top 5 outside UFC
> 
> 1. Hector Lombard
> 2. Fabricio Werdum
> ...



No Diaz. Diaz should be on the list most definitely.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

rockybalboa25 said:


> No Diaz. Diaz should be on the list most definitely.


he fits well in strikeforce with KJ Noons, Mayhem Miller, Joe Riggs and the like. he doesnt have to fight in ufc to have big fights

also, Karo Parisyan is on his way back in UFC @UFC123, announced by Ariel Helwani via his twitter

edit: i also dont understand the hype behind nick diaz. he slowly but surely becoming "the best fighter outside the ufc" even better then fedor. i dont see him anywhere near that at all. he didnt do well in the ufc, he fought a bunch of lightweights (gomi, aina, noons, zaromksis) and some middleweights (frank shamrock, scott smith) since, when is he going to defend his title?


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

i also feel like some of the fighters may be too early to get a spot in the ufc, since they lack experience in MMA and are unproven

Mo Lawal- had less then 10 mma fights, his win over mousasi wasnt convicning, and lost to feijao
Roger Gracie-only had 3 mma fights with past their prime opponents
Ben Askren-had about 5 mma fights with a decision win over Hornbuckle being his best performance
Mousasi- is not prepared to fight wrestlers yet
Rogers-his big win was arlovski, and hes coming off two losses
Robbie Lawler- is still unproven, especially after being finished by shields. exceptional striker though
nick diaz- his behaviour is problematic to ufc, and he is yet to fight a welterweight fighter outside of ufc
Shikshabekov-also totally unproven
Dan Hornbuckle-unprepared against wrestlers
Zaromskis-needs to drop a weightclass or improve
Tyron Woodley- his toughest test was nathan coy in which he arguably lost
Shlemenko-his biggest fight was bryan baker
Lyman Good-no credible opponents yet
cole konrad- not sold on him yet, he seems to rely solely on his wrestling
jim wallhead- already turned down a contract offer
Alistair Overeem- definetly the most proven of the listed above, but his biggest win at heavyweight is Rogers. he wants to fight Werdum, Kharitonov, Arlovski, Fedor and Big Foot as well and do k-1

do they deserve a shot at the ufc? yes definetly. but it may be too early. maybe in a few years.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

UFC86 said:


> i also feel like some of the fighters may be too early to get a spot in the ufc, since they lack experience in MMA and are unproven
> 
> Mo Lawal- had less then 10 mma fights, his win over mousasi wasnt convicning, and lost to feijao
> Roger Gracie-only had 3 mma fights with past their prime opponents
> ...





UFC86 said:


> not at all im not dismissing anything. on the contrary, youre dismissing Roger Gracie for having only 3 MMA fights, but im showing you most fighters other then the top 3 do not have much fights to brag about either. most of them either fought in a higher weightclass or against nobodies. my opinion was that Gracie's 2 wins are more impressive then most others in SF, and his BJJ resume should carry him to the top.


Somebody is talking out of both sides of their mouth


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Somebody is talking out of both sides of their mouth


i think Roger Gracie is one of the best fighters @ 205 in strikeforce. but doesnt mean he is ready for ufc yet. big difference between the majors and the minors


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

UFC86 said:


> i think Roger Gracie is one of the best fighters @ 205 in strikeforce. but doesnt mean he is ready for ufc yet. big difference between the majors and the minors


But at one point you said his wins were impressive, in the next you said they were against fighters past their prime. Which is it?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

UFC86 said:


> he fits well in strikeforce with KJ Noons, Mayhem Miller, Joe Riggs and the like. he doesnt have to fight in ufc to have big fights
> 
> also, Karo Parisyan is on his way back in UFC @UFC123, announced by Ariel Helwani via his twitter
> 
> edit: i also dont understand the hype behind nick diaz. he slowly but surely becoming "the best fighter outside the ufc" even better then fedor. i dont see him anywhere near that at all. he didnt do well in the ufc, he fought a bunch of lightweights (gomi, aina, noons, zaromksis) and some middleweights (frank shamrock, scott smith) since, when is he going to defend his title?


Hes purely overrated. Most in the UFC would wreck him. Hes lost to every good fighter hes faced, but no one wants to admit to that. He'll never be anything but mediocre.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

edit: fighting next in ufc:
1. *Pascal Krauss *(9-0, defeated undeafeated John Quinn)
2. Edson Barboza Mendes Jr. (6-0 from Ring of Combat)
3. *"Big Rig" Falcao Goncalves (25-3, 23 finishes)*
4. Kenny Robertson (10-0)
5. Carlos Rocha (8-0, 7 finishes in round 1.)
6. *Karo Parisyan*
7. Chad Corvin (6-0 beat Scott Barrett @ XFC)
8. Williamy Freire ((17-3, 11 wins in a row)
9. Antonio Mckee
10. Jay Hieron
11. Josh Burkman

KOTC fighters Quinn Mulhern, Abel Cullum, Jimmie Rivera, Myles Jury and Gary Wright are also close to a UFC contract

following the signing of Nick Pace and Edson Barboza who both have no more then 6 pro fights, Ryan Laflare and Edward Guedes should follow soon.

Nick Ring from tuf 10 said if he recovers well from surgery he will return to UFC

Tom Murphy previously fought for UFC and is undefeated, and may make a comeback.

icehockey enforcer Steve Bosse was promised a spot in an upcoming tuf show

*Ricardo Arona* and *Ninja Rua* both Pride stars who will probably need a W to get into UFC. Ninja is fighting for W-1 next, and was also petitioned by his brother shogun.

*Alistair Overeem *is rumored to join the UFC after 2 fights

before his recent win against Daniel Tabera, *Jan Blachowicz* said he could hang in the UFC.
*Jimi Manuwa* 9-0, previously rejected ufc contract, but with UFC having more shows in UK and Manuwa picking up some big wins and claiming to be the poster boy for UK MMA, he is on the horizon
Scandinavian *Papy Abedi, Gunnar Nelson and Simeon Thoresen* made significant steps towards coming to UFC

*Hector Lombard* was supposed to fight previously against Karo Parisyan but had visa issues. he again expressed interest to fight in UFC and is now fighting Shlemenko.Raphael Davis said he wants to win the Bellator tournament before joining. 
Glover Teixeira was going to fight in UFC but had visa issues. hes going to fight Marcos "Pezao" and hopefully in ufc after that fight. *Cacareco* issued an open challenged to ufc fighters after his shine fight fell apart. Jorge Santiago said he is ready to fight for either UFC or Strikeforce.

*Antonio Silva*- is fighting Valentjin Overeem and might have 1 more fight left after that. he expressed displeasure in fighters avoiding him and the ufc was interested in him before. he could fight his final fight against Brett Rogers or Fedor. 
*Mousasi*- the current DREAM lhw champion and will be fighting Feijao for the title next. the ufc and Dana really want him, but if he wins there will be a champion's clause, if he loses its questionable how much the ufc will try to pursue him. he is running out of fights outside the ufc though.
*Robbie lawler *is unhappy with his sf contract and isnt getting the good fights he was expecting. similar situation to Jake Shields and Jay Hieron.his remaining fights in strikeforce would probably be against Jason Miller and Cung Le

Kurt Angle expressed interest in fighting for UFC after his TNA contract is up. he expressed interest in fighting Daniel Puder who is 8-0 in MMA and was on Tough Enough before making it in WWE.

in WEC:
1. *Michael Mcdonald *(10-1, avenged his sole loss)
2. Din Thomas- dropping to FW

Rob Mcculough is returning to WEC or UFC if he wins his last Tachi palace fight.

*Nazareno Malegarie *-18-0 (could be the first 25-0)

Matt Fiordirosa @145 and Lloyd Woodard @155 could also be seeing their wec debuts very soon

Yasuaki Kishimoto defeated *Un Sik Song *in the Asian prospect match, though Un Sik Song is more suited for the 145lbs weightclass.

Hai Lin Ao could be joining his WEC teamate Mongolian Wolf if the latter is succesful.
Bao Li Gao- 4-0 fought for AOW which is owned by Flash

*Michihiro Omigawa *claims to want to fight the best in the world in WEC, after defeating the likes of Hatsu Hioki and Marlon Sandro by split decisions.

lightweights from WEC
1.*Ben Henderson *13-1
2.*Donald Cerrone *11-3
3.*Jamie Varner *16-3
4. *Kamal Shalorus *6-0 with 2 draws
5. *Mac Jew *8-0
6. *Mongolian Wolf *11-0
7. Anthony Pettis 12-1
8. Shane Roller 8-3
9. Anthony Njoukani 12-4
10. Bart Palaszewski 35-13
11. Danny Castillo 9-3
12. Ricardo Llamas 12-1
13. Dave Jensen 14-2
14. Will Kerr 9-2
15. Chris Horodecki

125lbs division
1.Mikey Lovato 10-1 125lbs
2.Alexis Vila 8-0 125lbs (39 years old)
3.John "The Magician" Dodson- 9-5 125lbs
4.Nick Cottone 8-2 125lbs fighting in ROC
5.Louis Gaudinot 5-1 with a win over Riggleman in ROC
6.Jessie "Mountain Man" Riggleman 125lbs was 9-0 before 2 straight losses in a row in ROC

some fighters that will most likely not sign in the near future if at all:

*Fedor* was offered a great deal from the UFC, but it seems like after his loss the ufc interest in him has declined and the two parties will just not come to terms.

*Fabricio Werdum *is coming off the greatest win in mma history, but is injured and wont fight until 2011 most likely against alistair overeem.the ufc did not show an increased interest in him, and he is locked in strikeforce for years to come
*Brett Rogers *is in a similar situation. he was a prospect who had a huge jump in competition and knocked out arlovski, following two defeats to top fighters. he will now be fighting Ruben Villareal, and in the future probably against other strikers like Antonio Silva, Kharitonov, Del Rosario and maybe Arlovski rematch
*Nick Diaz *seems to have disciplinary problems that might keep him out of UFC. other top fighters that might have burned their bridge with ufc include Babalu, Lindland, Henderson, Sylvia, Arlovski,Daley and kang.
Cung Le seems to be just too old at this point. 

*Mo Lawal *previously expressed interest in fighting in UFC and was compared to Phil Davis and Jon Jones.he also had some rivalry going with rampage. he wont be fighting until mid 2011 due to knee injury.his opponent will probably be Dan Henderson

*Jacare and Feijao *may be locked up in championship clauses

*Lyle Beerbohm, Josh Thomson and Gilbert Melendez *got stuck with a bad contract in strikeforce

*Shinya Aoki and Kawajiri *fight for Dream currently, much like Ishida, Noshiura, Takaya and 
Joachim Hansen

*Warren, Bibiano, and Sandro *are not interested in WEC at the moment. Joe Warren plans to compete in the 2012 olympics, and plans to start in about half a year. Marlon Sandro might avoid fighting his training partner Jose Aldo. Bibiano Fernandes was complaining Dream was not paying on time, but likes Japan and wants to keep fighting for them.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I really doubt Kurt Angle is coming to the UFC.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I really doubt Kurt Angle is coming to the UFC.


me too, doesnt seem very reliable


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

edit: fighting next in ufc:
1. *Pascal Krauss *(9-0, defeated undeafeated John Quinn)
2. Edson Barboza Mendes Jr. (6-0 from Ring of Combat)
3. *"Big Rig" Falcao Goncalves (25-3, 23 finishes)*
4. Kenny Robertson (10-0)
5. Carlos Rocha (8-0, 7 finishes in round 1.)
6. *Karo Parisyan*
7. Chad Corvin (6-0 beat Scott Barrett @ XFC)
8. Williamy Freire ((17-3, 11 wins in a row)
9. Antonio Mckee
10. *Nick Ring*
11. Jay Hieron
12. Josh Burkman
13. Jorge Santiago
14. *Ricardo Arona*
15. *Ninja Rua*

in WEC:
1. *"Mongolian Wolf" Zhang Tie Quan *(11-0)
2. Jason Reinhardt (20-1)
3. Nick Pace (5-0)
4. *Michael Mcdonald *(10-1, avenged his sole loss)
5. Hai Lin Ao
6. Un Sik Song
7. Din Thomas
8. Abel Cullum
9. Jimmier Rivera


TUF 12
1. *Cody McKenzie *(11-0, 9 guillotine wins in a row, probably overqualified for the show)
2. Sako Chivitchyan (5-0) from Armenia
3. Jonathan Brookins (11-3, wins over Yves Jabouin and Louis Palomino)
4. Nam Phan (15-7 featherweight, great striker)

and heres some info about the top 10 and comments on contracts:

*Hector Lombard *was signed with ufc before to fight karo parisyan but had visa issues, but resolved them and is willing to fight the best.also Raphael Davis and Dan Hornbuckle expressed interest in UFC once they get some fights in Bellator.

*Alistair Overeem, Fedor Emelianenko, Fabricio Werdum and Antonio Silva *will probably have elimination matches against each other to determine the new champ. Fedor vs Silva and Overeem vs Werdum are the most likely matchups, with strong rumors of Overeem and weaker of Fedor joining the UFC in the end.

other strikeforce fighters who deserve a shot at ufc include *Jacare,Feijao, Mo Lawal, Rogers, Robbie lawler, gilbert melendez*

*Lyle Beerbohm *got stuck with a horrible contract he regrets signing, and wants to leave strikeforce ASAP.

*Warren, Bibibiano and Sandro *are not interested in WEC at the moment. Joe Warren plans to compete in the 2012 olympics, and plans to start in about half a year. Marlon Sandro might avoid fighting his training partner Jose Aldo. Bibiano Fernandes was complaining Dream was not paying on time, but likes Japan and wants to keep fighting for them. 

*Kurt Angle *is another fighter whose interested in coming to ufc, but will probably have to wait till his TNA contract is finished


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Maybe he should go to Randy Couture on some tips about that hormone replacement therapy. Come back a younger man


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

UFC86 said:


> i believe he will. he said that he was commited to his tna contract, and dana wont allow him to do both. he was at the lesnar fights and was helping him prepare. he could go to either hw or lhw, and fight couture and lesnar. hes one of the best wrestlers at hw history. look at what brock did using his wrestling, one of the greatest hw champions already. nobody will stop kurt from taking them down. not lesnar, not couture, not cain, not king mo and not jon jones.angle says once his tna contract expires he immediately wants to join the ufc (specifically ufc).


First of all just because you have good wrestling doesn't mean that you have good takedowns. 

And most important Kurt is too old with no MMA experience and high risk surguries to ever take a crack in the UFC, do you really think that Dana would put a guy with a 0-0 record against the HW champ? 

I really doubt that Dana puts his eggs in that basket.

Unless Dana is huge on WWE nostalgia, (which I highly doubt) this ain't gonna happen.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I really doubt Kurt Angle is coming to the UFC.


If anyone is going to go from pro-wrestling to the UFC it's *Shelton Benjamin*. Benjamin was a Olympic hopeful that the WWE snatched rumor was he was the best actual wrestler in the WWE during the Kurt Angle/Brock Lesnar years. He's just been dropped by the WWE and he hasn't signed with the other organization (TNA). 

Another guy who was with the WWE for a year was *Daniel Puder* who is currently 8-0 in MMA competition.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

UFC86 said:


> i believe he will. he said that he was commited to his tna contract, and dana wont allow him to do both. he was at the lesnar fights and was helping him prepare. he could go to either hw or lhw, and fight couture and lesnar. hes one of the best wrestlers at hw history. look at what brock did using his wrestling, one of the greatest hw champions already. nobody will stop kurt from taking them down. not lesnar, not couture, not cain, not king mo and not jon jones.angle says once his tna contract expires he immediately wants to join the ufc (specifically ufc).


Had Kurt joined a decade ago instead of doing pro wrestling, he would be an all time great. Now his neck is dust and he is way too old. It just wouldn't be safe for him


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> First of all just because you have good wrestling doesn't mean that you have good takedowns.
> 
> And most important Kurt is too old with no MMA experience and high risk surguries to ever take a crack in the UFC, do you really think that Dana would put a guy with a 0-0 record against the HW champ?
> 
> ...


i have no idea where you get all your info from, what can i say? kurt angle took brock lesnar with any wrestling move there is (double, single, high crotch and what not). he took him down 8 times and brock couldnt do anything. his version of the story matches witness acounts.

kurt angle is not that old hes only 41 (Randy is 47). he can fight for a few years. his neck didnt deny him from winning the olympics. he was wrestling with ken shamrock so he must know some submissions (he adopted the ankle lock from him). he also did some "worked" mma fights in tna, and hes friends with frank trigg.

he could be introduced to ufc by the ambassador randy couture. after he beats couture, he can fight a tune up fight before a mega fight against brock lesnar. if he doesnt do well at heavyweight, he can go to 205 and school phil davis, ryan bader, jon jones and rashad.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

UFC86 said:


> kurt angle is not that old hes only 41 (Randy is 47). he can fight for a few years. his neck didnt deny him from winning the olympics. he was wrestling with ken shamrock so he must know some submissions (he adopted the ankle lock from him). he also did some "worked" mma fights in tna, and hes friends with frank trigg.
> 
> he could be introduced to ufc by the ambassador randy couture. after he beats couture, he can fight a tune up fight before a mega fight against brock lesnar. if he doesnt do well at heavyweight, he can go to 205 and school phil davis, ryan bader, jon jones and rashad.


You are saying that Kurt is coming to the UFC.

He's not.

you cant make something a fact just because you want it to be true...

You are giving an innacurate fact.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> You are saying that Kurt is coming to the UFC.
> 
> He's not.
> 
> ...


he said on multiple occasions (including the link i provided) that after hes done with TNA hes coming to ufc. he said he was going to come to ufc years ago, but just signed a contract with tna and had to choose, and didnt want to betray tna. could he get hurt and not come to the ufc? absolutely, anything can happen but i mentioned fighters "on their way" meaning both sides are ready to do the contract. Chad Corvin signed with UFC and is yet to debut. Hector Lombard signed years ago and had visa issues. anything can happen


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

UFC86 said:


> he said on multiple occasions (including the link i provided) that after hes done with TNA hes coming to ufc. he said he was going to come to ufc years ago, but just signed a contract with tna and had to choose, and didnt want to betray tna. could he get hurt and not come to the ufc? absolutely, anything can happen but i mentioned fighters "on their way" meaning both sides are ready to do the contract. Chad Corvin signed with UFC and is yet to debut. Hector Lombard signed years ago and had visa issues. anything can happen


Yes anything CAN happen. But in all likelyhood it won't happen. We'll never see Kurt Angle fight in mma. Even if we did he is not a top 10 pickup for the UFC.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

F... Ubereem & Fedor, I want to see Jose Aldo move up to the UFC LW division and knee people In the face


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

UFC86 said:


> he said on multiple occasions (including the link i provided) that after hes done with TNA hes coming to ufc. he said he was going to come to ufc years ago, but just signed a contract with tna and had to choose, and didnt want to betray tna. could he get hurt and not come to the ufc? absolutely, anything can happen but i mentioned fighters "on their way" meaning both sides are ready to do the contract. Chad Corvin signed with UFC and is yet to debut. Hector Lombard signed years ago and had visa issues. anything can happen


Kurt Angle will never join the UFC. He's 41, well past his prime as an athlete and his body is shot to pieces. If he'd come straight out of the Olympics, properly healed his neck and then started training MMA he would more than likely been a big star, but Angle's best days are long behind him, and his body would never be able to cope with MMA nowadays.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> Kurt Angle will never join the UFC. He's 41, well past his prime as an athlete and his body is shot to pieces. If he'd come straight out of the Olympics, properly healed his neck and then started training MMA he would more than likely been a big star, but Angle's best days are long behind him, *and his body would never be able to cope with MMA nowadays*.


what does that even mean?

kurt angle is better then Couture and Lesnar in a style that is their major style. when a fighter is better then another fighter in their own style it messes their whole game completely. just look at couture vs tito. tito was beating everyone via ground and pound, and then couture comes and outwrestles him and tito cant do shit. what will lesnar and couture offer once they get outwrestled? their amazing boxing skills and punching power? or maybe Brocks bjj skills off his back?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

It means his body has been put through far too much for him to naturally get through the necessary training to get him to the highest level, and then I don't think his body would hold up in a fight either. His neck is screwed, and I think he'd actually struggle to get cleared by an Athletic Commission at 41 with the injuries he's had. 15 years ago Kurt could have done it, not anymore.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> It means his body has been put through far too much for him to naturally get through the necessary training *to get him to the highest level*, and then I don't think his body would hold up in a fight either. His neck is screwed, and I think he'd actually struggle to get cleared by an Athletic Commission at 41 with the injuries he's had. 15 years ago Kurt could have done it, not anymore.


im not sure what you mean by this "highest level". who is at the top of wrestling @HW and 205 in UFC? its Couture, Lesnar and Jon Jones. he will take all 3 of them down with ease. all he needs to learn is submissions (he already knows ankle lock from ken shamrock i guess). he could be like matt hughes and submit people after taking them don, just with much better wrestling. imagine if angle does @205 what Lesnar did @ heavyweight.

and you talk about age but Toney made his debut at his 40's as well. do you realize how much Kurt Angle vs Brock Lesnar would sell?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Brock Lesnar had only been away from wrestling in competition form for 6 years before beginning MMA training; Kurt's amateur wrestling career ended 14 years ago, and it's not like he's had an easy ride in those 14 years as far as his body goes. He's been working a serious schedule in Pro Wrestling, taking all sorts of painkillers and other drugs (was addicted to Vicodin in '06), underwent neck surgery in '03, had another lay-off in '04 due to his neck, hurt it again in '06 and '08 and Kurt's actually said that he's broken vetebrae in his neck 5 times. There's no way his body would hold up to training and fighting, no way. I think he'd really struggle to get clearance from the Athletic Commission.

Not only does he have the issues with his body, but do you really think he'd be able to come straight out of Pro Wrestling after 14 years without competition, get the necessary training in and be able to dominate the 205lb weight class? I don't think so. He might have been the best freestyle wrestler in the world in 1996, but he's 41 now, been out of competition for over a decade and a half and his body's a wreck. He'll never fight for the UFC.

The James Toney point is irrelevant. Toney's still competing in a Combat Sport, and although he's out of shape, his body isn't a wreck like Kurts. Lesnar vs Angle might sell, but it will never happen.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

This is exactly what I'm talking about.. He's not coming to the UFC..


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> Brock Lesnar had only been away from wrestling in competition form for 6 years before beginning MMA training; Kurt's amateur wrestling career ended 14 years ago, and it's not like he's had an easy ride in those 14 years as far as his body goes. He's been working a serious schedule in Pro Wrestling, taking all sorts of painkillers and other drugs (was addicted to Vicodin in '06), underwent neck surgery in '03, had another lay-off in '04 due to his neck, hurt it again in '06 and '08 and Kurt's actually said that he's broken vetebrae in his neck 5 times. There's no way his body would hold up to training and fighting, no way. I think he'd really struggle to get clearance from the Athletic Commission.
> 
> Not only does he have the issues with his body, but do you really think he'd be able to come straight out of Pro Wrestling after 14 years without competition, get the necessary training in and be able to dominate the 205lb weight class? I don't think so. He might have been the best freestyle wrestler in the world in 1996, but he's 41 now, been out of competition for over a decade and a half and his body's a wreck. He'll never fight for the UFC.
> 
> The James Toney point is irrelevant. Toney's still competing in a Combat Sport, and although he's out of shape, his body isn't a wreck like Kurts. Lesnar vs Angle might sell, but it will never happen.


hasnt competed in 14 years? what? are you implying he hasnt wrestled since he won the olympics? cause if so its just rediculous.

he was preparing to compete for the 2004 olympics but decided to pull out.
also, when Brock was in WWE they had shoot wrestling match and Kurt took him down 8-9 times.
at Pros vs Joes show he took 2 trained athletes down 15 times in a couple of minutes. and all they needed to do was stop his takedowns, wasnt even wrestling match.
dont bullshit me with that didnt wrestle for 14 years. and if you ask kurt he will say hes one of the best wrestlers RIGHT NOW. people say Brock Lesnar is world class wrestler. well wait till you see Kurt Angle. he will not be denied takedowns like Lesnar was against Herring and Carwin.
and about injuries, you do realize injuries and banged up bodies are alot more common in pro wrestling then mma dont you?


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

UFC86 said:


> hasnt competed in 14 years? what? are you implying he hasnt wrestled since he won the olympics? cause if so its just rediculous.
> 
> he was preparing to compete for the 2004 olympics but decided to pull out.
> also, when Brock was in WWE they had shoot wrestling match and Kurt took him down 8-9 times.
> ...


After reading this little argument I can only come to the conclusion that you have serious reading comprehension problems. No one is saying that he is less skilled than Lesnar or Couture when it comes to wrestling. He isn't. Obviously he is less skilled in mma wrestling but that is a matter of experience and training. What people are saying is that Kurt Angle's body is too damaged to make the transition properly at this time. Too many injuries. He's damaged his neck multiple times - including a stint in a wheelchair -, torn more muscles than most people can name, has battled drug issues - see his multiple arrests for DUI -, abused steroids to a ridiculous point - which damages your body for long term competition -, and has shown signs of mental imbalance possibly brought about by the aforementioned drugs - see his 2009 arrest for stalking. 

As they have said if he had gone from Olympics to mma he would have potentially been one of the greatest but he didn't. He's too old and his body too beat up. Let's not even factor in the lack of anything resembling striking training or knowing how he would react to being hit. At this point he would be a freakshow along the lines of Herschel Walker. Impressive athletic specimen for his age.

Kurt Angle in mma will only happen if Strikeforce gives him a fight because they will give almost anyone a fight.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Manny Pacquio has also recently expressed desires to "want" to come to the UFC. That'll be snow cones day in hell.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> After reading this little argument *I can only come to the conclusion that you have serious reading comprehension problems*. No one is saying that he is less skilled than Lesnar or Couture when it comes to wrestling. He isn't. *Obviously he is less skilled in mma wrestling but that is a matter of experience and training.* What people are saying is that Kurt Angle's body is too damaged to make the transition properly at this time. Too many injuries. He's damaged his neck multiple times - including a stint in a wheelchair -, torn more muscles than most people can name, has battled drug issues - see his multiple arrests for DUI -, abused steroids to a ridiculous point - which damages your body for long term competition -, and has shown signs of mental imbalance possibly brought about by the aforementioned drugs - see his 2009 arrest for stalking.
> 
> *As they have said if he had gone from Olympics to mma he would have potentially been one of the greatest but he didn't.* He's too old and his body too beat up. Let's not even factor in the lack of anything resembling striking training or knowing how he would react to being hit. *At this point he would be a freakshow along the lines of Herschel Walker*. Impressive athletic specimen for his age.
> 
> Kurt Angle in mma will only happen if Strikeforce gives him a fight because they will give almost anyone a fight.


wow what can i say to this where do i start??

my whole point was, with all his naging injuries, he would still outwrestle every single guy in ufc, by far. and that just might be enough against guys who come from wrestling backghround and wont submit him off their back. watch king mo's limited striking vs Mousasi. (and dont bring the feijao fight mo didnt do a good job wrestling).

about "becoming the best" he doesnt have to. in my mind he can beat Brock and Randy. the only guys that could submit him would be Nog, Mir, Gonzaga, Shogun and Machida. all the other fighters are mostly wrestlers. and he doesnt have to be the best either, thats not the purpose either. just think about the popularity. kurt angle is the biggest draw in the world outside of mma and boxing if he comes to ufc. you have no idea. look at how much brock drew and he had a short stint in wwe and was champion 1 time. Kurt Angle was in pro wrestling since 2000 and won olympic gold for usa. do you have any idea how much he could draw against anyone? or how huge Angle vs Brock in MMA would be?

and you comparing Angle to Walker is one of the most idiotic things i heard. its like comparing Brock Lesnar with Mariusz Pudz, and even that is very kind.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

UFC86 said:


> wow what can i say to this where do i start??
> 
> my whole point was, with all his naging injuries, he would still outwrestle every single guy in ufc, by far. and that just might be enough against guys who come from wrestling backghround and wont submit him off their back. watch king mo's limited striking vs Mousasi. (and dont bring the feijao fight mo didnt do a good job wrestling).
> 
> ...


Being a great wrestler doesn't make you a world beater. Look at Kevin Randleman or Jake Rosholt. As far as who could submit him, didn't Daniel Puder submit him. I saw some interviews where he talked about pulling a real submission on Angle. The difference between Angle and Lesnar should be obvious. Lesnar is huge, and Angle isn't. Now there are plenty of huge guys in the sport, but Lesnar is also lightning quick and talented. While Kurt Angle might draw some fans, it doesn't mean that he would win his fights.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

UFC86 said:


> wow what can i say to this where do i start??
> 
> my whole point was, with all his naging injuries, he would still outwrestle every single guy in ufc, by far. and that just might be enough against guys who come from wrestling backghround and wont submit him off their back. watch king mo's limited striking vs Mousasi. (and dont bring the feijao fight mo didnt do a good job wrestling).
> 
> ...


Being able to outwrestle them is fine if this were collegiate wrestling. Which it isn't. You have absolutely no idea how he will react to strikes. You have no idea how quickly he'll pick up submission skills. And you have no idea how much he has kept in practice for actual wrestling. He hasn't competed in wrestling for 14 years. He may have wrestled some since but when exactly has he had the time to keep his skills sharp? The 300+ days every year a pro wrestler spends on the road? Or the months each year he spends recovering from his latest injury?

Would he outwrestle any guy in the UFC? Ultimately no. He is out of practice, his body is broken down, and he hasn't trained mma grappling. Many mid tier wrestlers would get outwrestled but the top level wrestlers - the ones who train in grappling every day while he is acting on TNA - would beat him. He just doesn't have the skillset or health to come into the UFC and dominate right now.

Brock versus Angle in mma would be a huge draw but not because it's a good fight or should happen. It would be a freakshow. There is no two ways about that one. It would be a freakshow through and through.

Actually Angle and Walker is a good comparison. Both exceptionally gifted athletes who achieved great things in their respective sports. Both have a base in a mma viable style with wrestling for Angle and Walker with tkd. Admittedly wrestling is a better base than tkd but that is neither here nor there. Both are too old for the sport they want to try - or, in Angle's case, run his mouth about.

As for Angle being the biggest draw outside of boxing or mma if he came to the UFC... umm no. He's not even the biggest name in wrestling or the biggest name from wrestling to try out mma. Batista having been a bigger draw in his last years as a pro wrestler than Angle. 

You have it dead set in your mind that Angle would walk through any wrestler in mma but that doesn't work. He hasn't competed in 14 years. Ring rust is real. Ring rust on your only viable skill in a cage with a UFC level fighter get's you KTFOed or submitted.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

People's wrestling and/or BJJ, if they come from a purest background, get really muffled when you include punches to the face. It's a real hit & miss. Demian Maia's BJJ is probably of a higher caliber then any of UFC's wrestlers, wrestling caliber, but Maia's striking is weak and his chin is okay, so his overall efficacy as a fighter is good, but not nearly an integral reflection of his BJJ caliber. You really can't make a judgment on how someone's non-striking pedigree will translate into a striking situation. I'm not saying Kurt is a guarantee bomb if he came over, but pure wrestling (or any non-striking art) efficacy does not translate directly to fighting efficacy. Otherwise, the Gracie family would still own the sport.

and this misconception that because Brock did MMA off jump, then it's somehow a standard for strong wrestlers. Brock is a serious exception, not a standard and its not because of how technical his wrestling is, though it is a huge element; It's the whole package of his anatomy & physiology: strength, size, speed, weight, length, width, quickness, cardio, mindframe...etc. He has profound, inherent advantages that do inherently transfer to being a good fighter that MOST people do not (start off with).


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Being a great wrestler doesn't make you a world beater. Look at Kevin Randleman or Jake Rosholt. As far as who could submit him, didn't Daniel Puder submit him. I saw some interviews where he talked about pulling a real submission on Angle. The difference between Angle and Lesnar should be obvious. Lesnar is huge, and Angle isn't. Now there are plenty of huge guys in the sport, but Lesnar is also lightning quick and talented. While Kurt Angle might draw some fans, it doesn't mean that he would win his fights.


Kevin Randleman was former UFC champion, and arguably beat Bas Rutten as well.

Jake Rosholt has a submission win in ufc over chris leben (though on short notice) and was released because they wanted him to get more experience and more well roundness.

also, Kurt Angle wrestling >>>> Randleman and Rosholt.

and if you want to talk about size, when Lesnar was over 300lbs in WWE, Angle outwrestled him easily. Angle considered fighting Chuck liddell, Tito and Randy. and though Angle might not like to get hit, he will get the fight on the ground before he will.



deadmanshand said:


> *Would he outwrestle any guy in the UFC? Ultimately no.* He is out of practice, his body is broken down, and he hasn't trained mma grappling. Many mid tier wrestlers would get outwrestled but the top level wrestlers - the ones who train in grappling every day while he is acting on TNA - would beat him. He just doesn't have the skillset or health to come into the UFC and dominate right now.
> 
> As for Angle being the biggest draw outside of boxing or mma if he came to the UFC... umm no. He's not even the biggest name in wrestling or the biggest name from wrestling to try out mma. Batista having been a bigger draw in his last years as a pro wrestler than Angle.
> 
> You have it dead set in your mind that Angle would walk through any wrestler in mma but that doesn't work. He hasn't competed in 14 years. Ring rust is real. Ring rust on your only viable skill in a cage with a UFC level fighter get's you KTFOed or submitted.


you i dont even know whats going on, something seriously wrong. i cant believe what i just read.

kurt angle will not outwrestle anybody in ufc????? you must tell please who in ufc, nay mma, will give a challenge to kurt in wrestling. maybe shane carwin with his d-2 wrestling and amazing TDD.

and kurt angle is a bigger name then batista. i bet if you ask 10 people maybe 3 will know who kurt angle is and 1 who batista is. angle was before batista, and is stil wrestling. and he won olympic gold! people dont talk about batista because all he got is bodybuilding physique thats it. how can you even compare batista with kurt angle. triple H and John Cena could have went to mma and then you could say they may have a bigger name for being on top so long, but everybody will know its a farce and a freakshow. angle vs lesnar is NOT a freakshow its legit. its way more legit then Toney vs Couture. and i dont know what "ring rust" you talking about when hes still in the ring and executing various moves. he even did some worked mma matches. even if he doesnt wrestle, mma fighters dont fully wrestle either. you think Lesnar, Cain or Carwin wrestle full time? no, they focus on striking and submissions as well. it doesnt matter, kurt will not win olympic gold right now, but he still would outwrestle all those so called wrestlers

ps LOl at categorizing Walker as a TKD fighter. walker vs Nagy for fight of the decade nominee now!


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

UFC86 said:


> you i dont even know whats going on, something seriously wrong. i cant believe what i just read.
> 
> kurt angle will not outwrestle anybody in ufc????? you must tell please who in ufc, nay mma, will give a challenge to kurt in wrestling. maybe shane carwin with his d-2 wrestling and amazing TDD.
> 
> ...


I tried logic but that didn't work because you seem to have extremely poor reading comprehension. I never said he wouldn't outwrestle anyone. I said he wouldn't outwrestle the top tier guys who train everyday to do this very thing because wrestling in mma is very different than collegiate wrestling. There you do not have people punching you in the face or trying to twist you into balloon animals. 

Actually - if you pay attention to things like ppv numbers and popularity charts for pro wrestling like my roommate does - Batista consistently outsells Angle. He was a bigger star while he wrestled. That's a fact. You might like him better but Batista is a more recognizable figure to the average person than Angle.

It is not as much of a freakshow as Toney v Couture but the ending would be similar. It would be someone capitalizing on their fame in another industry to take a place they have not earned and are not ready for.

And he does have a metric assload of ring rust from real competition. You might not have realized this but pro wrestling isn't real. Those things he does in the ring are not real fighting moves. It does not count as actual training or keeping his actual wrestling skills sharp.

Yeah they might not train wrestling purely full time but they do it more than he does while he's feuding with Jeff Hardy over who gets to wear their little belt this week. 

And I am now done with you. I am not going to waste any more of my time arguing with you. Let the people who read the arguments decide who was right or wrong.

PS Walker is a 5th degree black belt in TKD which would be why I characterized him as a TKD fighter and I never said that fight was good. In fact I was using it as an example of a freakshow fight. Still impressed by him stepping into the cage at fifty but I really hope he doesn't do it again.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> I tried logic but that didn't work because you seem to have extremely poor reading comprehension. I never said he wouldn't outwrestle anyone. I said he wouldn't outwrestle the top tier guys who train everyday to do this very thing because wrestling in mma is very different than collegiate wrestling. There you do not have people punching you in the face or trying to twist you into balloon animals.
> 
> Actually - if you pay attention to things like ppv numbers and popularity charts for pro wrestling like my roommate does - Batista consistently outsells Angle. He was a bigger star while he wrestled. That's a fact. You might like him better but Batista is a more recognizable figure to the average person than Angle.
> 
> ...


by your logic brock lesnar got exactly the same treatment as kurt angle. there is really no difference between Lesnar and Angle except size, and Lesnar's size (over 300lbs) didnt help him when they wrestled.

Lesnar was in WWE the same time as Kurt Angle was, when they wrestled Angle whooped him. by your logic Lesnar didnt wrestle ever since then (at least not until coming to ufc). in the ufc he had just 5 fights. he was given a title shot on his 3rd fight (and his first fight was a loss).Lesnar wasnt considered a freakshow not because of his vast amount of mma fights, but the NCAA championship that he won just barely, much due to his size. he also lost in NCAA to wes hand in previous finals. so he had 2 things going for him WWE and NCAA DIV 1 title. Kurt Angle has WWE fans. TNA fans and olympic gold medal in freestyle wrestling. also he was much bigger name then Lesnar in wrestling. diehard pro wrestling fans knew Angle for his legit wrestling skills. also he was in promos when Lesnar was crossing over to UFC, including attending the event itself. Angle doesnt draw as much in WWE as Batista John Cena or Triple H, but he will has his olympics back him up. i dont think people realize how huge Angle vs Lesnar would be,for the title (and i truly think Angle will win).bottom line is according to you angle didnt wrestle since WWE when he beat Lesnar in shoot match. so neither did Lesnar right and look hes the champ. also Herschell Walke displayed no TKD to talk about against amateur level opponent


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Just because Kurt Angle says that he wants to fight for the UFC doesn't mean that he's going to get signed.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Just because Kurt Angle says that he wants to fight for the UFC doesn't mean that he's going to get signed.


why would Dana White want a fighter with comparable fame if not bigger then Lesnar that can sell a fight, that comes from the same background as Lesnar but much better, that helped promote Lesnar when he was crossing over into MMA, that have ties to other ufc fighters past and present like ken shamrock and frank trigg, that had worked "mma" matches in tna, and the first gold medalist fighting for Zuffa. hes also younger then Couture and could drop to 205 easily as well. i think dana white will pass. silly.

before i got into ufc i used to think who would win in a fight, Kurt Angle, Mike Tyson or Bruce Lee. well James Toney showed that boxing is not that effective and Bruce Lee is dead.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

UFC86 said:


> Kevin Randleman was former UFC champion, and arguably beat Bas Rutten as well.
> 
> Jake Rosholt has a submission win in ufc over chris leben (though on short notice) and was released because they wanted him to get more experience and more well roundness.
> 
> ...


I think we've been over this before. Randleman was champ when it was still style vs style. Now that fighters have to know multiple styles he has lost 8 out of his last 10, and is completely irrelevant. If Rosholt needs more experience why would they want a guy with none. 

This wrestling match between Kurt Angle and Lesnar was in the WWF? You do know that is fake right? If they had some secret wrestling match, do you have a source on what happened or just the braggings of Angle?

Angle's wrestling at one time might have been top tier, but he hasn't done it in a long time. He's been busy fake fighting, which has no practical application for mma. Michael Jordan was the greatest baskeball player of all time, but if he steps on the court now he can't take Kobe. 

Kurt has CONSIDERED fighting for a long time. Yet he has never trained in mma or signed to fight in mma. Do you know that means? He's not a mma fighter, and he never will be.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

UFC86 said:


> why would Dana White want a fighter with comparable fame if not bigger then Lesnar that can sell a fight, that comes from the same background as Lesnar but much better, that helped promote Lesnar when he was crossing over into MMA, that have ties to other ufc fighters past and present like ken shamrock and frank trigg, that had worked "mma" matches in tna, and the first gold medalist fighting for Zuffa. hes also younger then Couture and could drop to 205 easily as well. i think dana white will pass. silly.
> 
> before i got into ufc i used to think who would win in a fight, Kurt Angle, Mike Tyson or Bruce Lee. well James Toney showed that boxing is not that effective and Bruce Lee is dead.


Kurt Angle is not coming to the UFC.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I think we've been over this before. Randleman was champ when it was still style vs style. Now that fighters have to know multiple styles he has lost 8 out of his last 10, and is completely irrelevant. If Rosholt needs more experience why would they want a guy with none.
> 
> This wrestling match between Kurt Angle and Lesnar was in the WWF? You do know that is fake right? If they had some secret wrestling match, do you have a source on what happened or just the braggings of Angle?
> 
> ...


Kurt Angle is not well rounded right now, and would probably get submitted by most mma fighters, and as somebody pointed out got submitted by Daniel Puder. but if he worked on his submissions he could be unstoppable. just look at matt hughes he came in with wrestling became champion, and is top 10 even today with a sub win over ricardo almeida.

the match between angle and lesnar was in wwf and was not fake. lesnar was tossing the big show around like a rag doll, and angle came into the ring and challenged him. he took him down 8-9 times with any possible move and lesnar couldnt do anything, angle saying because his hips were lower and hes shorter. there were plenty of witnesses including chris jericho and jerry brisco, and brisco gave a very similar account shortly before angle.

you cant compare michael jordan coming back to nba to angle going to mma, you would have to compare it to angle going for olympic gold again, which he would not succeed at. mma would be a completely new territory for angle.

but who wouldnt pay to see this in mma:
Angle vs Lesnar
Angle vs Couture
Angle vs Tito
Angle vs Carwin
Angle vs Cain
Angle vs Jon Jones
Angle vs Rampage
Angle vs Rashad
Angle vs Bader
Angle vs Phil Davis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVgRD2943tI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAFSIG6PvEE


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

UFC86 said:


> Kurt Angle is not well rounded right now, and would probably get submitted by most mma fighters, and as somebody pointed out got submitted by Daniel Puder. but if he worked on his submissions he could be unstoppable. just look at matt hughes he came in with wrestling became champion, and is top 10 even today with a sub win over ricardo almeida.


Yeah just like if Toney worked on his TD defense he could fight in mma. Hughes is not only skilled at submissions and submissions defense, but he can also strike. He knocked Almeida silly before submitting him.



UFC86 said:


> the match between angle and lesnar was in wwf and was not fake. lesnar was tossing the big show around like a rag doll, and angle came into the ring and challenged him. he took him down 8-9 times with any possible move and lesnar couldnt do anything, angle saying because his hips were lower and hes shorter. there were plenty of witnesses including chris jericho and jerry brisco, and brisco gave a very similar account shortly before angle.


What are you 12? Everything that happens in a wrestling ring is completely fake. Your witnesses to this event are wrestlers. You do know that what wrestlers say isn't real either. I would like to see the video or at least see some evidence that you are not making this up.




UFC86 said:


> you cant compare michael jordan coming back to nba to angle going to mma, you would have to compare it to angle going for olympic gold again, which he would not succeed at. mma would be a completely new territory for angle.


So you admit that his wrestling skills have diminished?



UFC86 said:


> but who wouldnt pay to see this in mma:
> Angle vs Lesnar
> Angle vs Couture
> Angle vs Tito
> ...


I would pay, but it's similar to the Toney situation. I would tune in to watch Angle get destroyed, so he would shut his mouth.



UFC86 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVgRD2943tI
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAFSIG6PvEE


That interview with Chuck is from three years ago. Kurt is just running his mouth. He has no intention on fighting any of these guys or he would have. The other clip is just stupid and has nothing to do with anything.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Yeah just like if Toney worked on his TD defense he could fight in mma. Hughes is not only skilled at submissions and submissions defense, but he can also strike. He knocked Almeida silly before submitting him.
> 
> What are you 12? Everything that happens in a wrestling ring is completely fake. Your witnesses to this event are wrestlers. You do know that what wrestlers say isn't real either. I would like to see the video or at least see some evidence that you are not making this up.
> 
> ...


this is my last post regarding kurt angle because the intelligence level here is diminishing rapidly.

yes if toney worked on his grappling for years and years he would have much better chance then 6 months. still could have lost. wrestling is a better base for mma then boxing, and it was proven time and time again. yes i admit kurt angle's wrestling skills since winning the olympics have diminshed, whats your point? he still lightyears ahead of anyone in ufc. look at kamal shalorus vs dave jensen. jensen came with his mma wrestling and was absolutely outclasses by a world top wrestler in shalorus.

everything in wrestling is fake, right. so chris jericho fighting goldberg backstage was fake too? how about ken shamrock and the nasty boys. or the nasty boys vs Scott hall and kevin Nash? or how scott hall beat up marty jannety in the locker room. gtfo of here. lets just ASSUME everything is fake. and about me making this up wtf? its a forum you have to give the benefit of the doubt. if you want proof yourself then google it. you dont believe olympic gold medalist beat an NCAA champion? if i find the link (i believ its on youtube) i will update the post but i dont know where it is or what its called. and the other clip i just provided to show kurt and lesnar and what mma rivalry they could have to sell ppv. the marketing would be huge.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

UFC86 said:


> this is my last post regarding kurt angle because the intelligence level here is diminishing rapidly.
> 
> yes if toney worked on his grappling for years and years he would have much better chance then 6 months. still could have lost. wrestling is a better base for mma then boxing, and it was proven time and time again. yes i admit kurt angle's wrestling skills since winning the olympics have diminshed, whats your point? he still lightyears ahead of anyone in ufc. look at kamal shalorus vs dave jensen. jensen came with his mma wrestling and was absolutely outclasses by a world top wrestler in shalorus.
> 
> everything in wrestling is fake, right. so chris jericho fighting goldberg backstage was fake too? how about ken shamrock and the nasty boys. or the nasty boys vs Scott hall and kevin Nash? or how scott hall beat up marty jannety in the locker room. gtfo of here. lets just ASSUME everything is fake. and about me making this up wtf? its a forum you have to give the benefit of the doubt. if you want proof yourself then google it. you dont believe olympic gold medalist beat an NCAA champion? if i find the link (i believ its on youtube) i will update the post but i dont know where it is or what its called. and the other clip i just provided to show kurt and lesnar and what mma rivalry they could have to sell ppv. the marketing would be huge.


I'm unintelligent. You're the one that thinks wrestling is real. The point of Angle's skills diminishing is that while he used to be world class, he no longer is. Guys like Lesnar, Velasquez, Evans, Couture, and Carwin have been working on their wrestling and improving for the years Kurt angle has been hitting people with chairs. 

All the wrestling is real stuff is stupid. I really have no idea what your talking about. I am a grown man, not a *******, or a complete idiot so pro wrestling has no interest to me. I don't have to give you the benefit of the doubt for the forum. People ask for sources for information all the time. I did google it and nothing came up. So I think that this is some rumor you heard or made up and trying to pass it off as fact. Bottom line is that Kurt angle isn't coming to the ufc and if he did he would get owned.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

previously reported judoka rick hawn chose to sign with bellator instead of ufc.

Papy Abedi and Simeon Thoresen that were rumored for ufc have matches scheduled atm

kurt angle,overeem and nick ring will not be fighting for ufc in 2010

also, Bibiano Fernandes in an interview indicated he prefers to fight only in Japan

all updates on page 12 to avoid triple posting


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

UFC86 said:


> kurt angle,overeem and nick ring will not be fighting for ufc in 2010


But I thought Angle was coming.



UFC86 said:


> he said on multiple occasions (including the link i provided) that after hes done with TNA hes coming to ufc. he said he was going to come to ufc years ago, but just signed a contract with tna and had to choose, and didnt want to betray tna. could he get hurt and not come to the ufc? absolutely, anything can happen but i mentioned fighters "on their way" meaning both sides are ready to do the contract. Chad Corvin signed with UFC and is yet to debut. Hector Lombard signed years ago and had visa issues. anything can happen


Someone is talking out both sides of their mouth again.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

rockybalboa25 said:


> But I thought Angle was coming.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone is talking out both sides of their mouth again.


would you enlighten us on who is going to debut in the ufc?
kurt angle, ricardo arona, jay hieron and glover texeira will most likely have their next fight in the ufc but i already mentioned them. say who else is coming to ufc?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

UFC86 said:


> would you enlighten us on who is going to debut in the ufc?
> kurt angle, ricardo arona, jay hieron and glover texeira will most likely have their next fight in the ufc but i already mentioned them. say who else is coming to ufc?


*Here's the thing dude.

Stop saying Kurt Angle is coming to the UFC unless you have a reputable source that says he's signed a legitimate fight contract.

You are trying to pass off your own speculation as a fact.

This is getting real old real fast.*


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I came back to this thread expecting a laundry list of fighters I have yet to hear of and it's turned into a wrestling is real debate. Needless to say I am doing some serious loling:laugh:


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Lol if most of these signings happens Strikeforce is doomed.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> *Here's the thing dude.
> 
> Stop saying Kurt Angle is coming to the UFC unless you have a reputable source that says he's signed a legitimate fight contract.
> 
> ...


ok im gonna make it very clear. Kurt angle is NOT signed by the ufc. Kurt Angle is NOT negotiating with the ufc. Kurt Angle is NOT being sought after by the UFC. all i said was Kurt angle for many years had interest in competing specifically in the ufc,and tried to get into mma but couldnt due to his tna contract, and the link i provided previously says Kurt Angle will switch to mma once his tna contract is up. doesnt say exact date, but chances are vry likely. 



RustyRenegade said:


> I came back to this thread expecting a laundry list of fighters I have yet to hear of and it's turned into a wrestling is real debate. Needless to say I am doing some serious loling:laugh:


i know i cant believe we talk for so long about kurt angle who is currently in tna. i do think he has great potential though



Rusko said:


> Lol if most of these signings happens Strikeforce is doomed.


MMA=UFC ever since UFC bought PRIDE. the margin is just getting bigger and bigger with time. UFC>>>>all other orgs. id equate it with WWE, but they have TNA to compete with.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I was serious when I said I was loling. I was amused thoroughly. I too was a wrasslin fan, albeit WCW so I know all about faction loyalty(NWO for Life and still have the shirt to prove it) Not trying to be a jerk or anything but as multiple posters have explained, Angle is very seasoned. You can't have spinal surgery multiple times and compete in such a rough contact sport. I think it's great you're a big Angle fan and as most everyone has stated, he could've been a great fighter if trained from a younger age. Sometimes you just have to let go of the dream


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Kenny Robertson and Carlos Edwardo Rocha signed with ufc. they will be making their debut in germany. they will be fighting some germans. updated on page 12. also, expect other prospects from ring of combat to debut in ufc like ryan laflare (6-0), Uriah Hall (4-0), Edward Guedes (6-0) and Ryan Vaccaro (4-0).

though this is decent talent, why miss out on rick hawn?
he wanted to come to ufc, joe silva was scouting him, why he sign with bellator? and now hieron says his strikeforce release is not finalized yet...moving slowly ufc...

edit: joe silva again matches prospects against each other... carlos rocha is fighting tuf finalist mccray. kenny robertson is fighting newcomer pascal krauss. assuming mccray and krauss win, rocha and robertson will be fighting off for their ufc career. they go from prospects to being cut very fast.
why not do this joe
Duane Ludwig vs Pascal Krauss
Nick Osipzak vs Kenny Robertson
krauss and robertson get easy wins in the ufc, while getting rid of bad fighters such as duane and nick


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

update: murilo "ninja" rua is on his way to the ufc. shogun ninja's brother and dana white were tweeting each other and shogun is convicning dana to let his brother in. ninja is coming off four wins in a row, after two embarrasing losses to riki fukuda and benji radach


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

UFC86 said:


> update: murilo "ninja" rua is on his way to the ufc. shogun ninja's brother and dana white were tweeting each other and shogun is convicning dana to let his brother in. ninja is coming off four wins in a row, after two embarrasing losses to riki fukuda and benji radach


We need conclusive proof. Or just don't post rumor and speculation as though it were gospel truth anymore.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

*here is a comprehensive list of fighters that will most likely fight for ufc/wec in near future:*fighting next in ufc:
1. *Pascal Krauss *(9-0, defeated undeafeated John Quinn)
2. Edson Barboza Mendes Jr. (6-0 from Ring of Combat)
3. "Big Rig" Falcao Goncalves (25-3, 23 finishes)
4. Kenny Robertson (10-0)
5. Carlos Rocha (8-0, 7 finishes in round 1.)
6. Karo Parisyan
7. Chad Corvin (6-0 beat Scott Barrett @ XFC)
8. Williamy Freire ((17-3, 11 wins in a row)
9. Antonio Mckee
10. Jay Hieron
11. Josh Burkman

KOTC fighters Quinn Mulhern, Abel Cullum, Jimmie Rivera, Myles Jury and Gary Wright are also close to a UFC contract

following the signing of Nick Pace and Edson Barboza from ROC who both have no more then 6 pro fights, Ryan Laflare and Edward Guedes should follow soon.

*Nick Ring *from tuf 10 said if he recovers well from surgery he will return to UFC. also Tom Murphy is undefeated and previously fought for UFC. Canadian icehockey enforcer Steve Bosse was promised a spot in an upcoming tuf show.

*Ricardo Arona and Ninja Rua *both Pride stars who will probably need a W to get into UFC. Ninja is fighting for W-1 next, and was also petitioned by his brother shogun.

*Alistair Overeem *is rumored to join the UFC after 2 fights

before his recent win against Daniel Tabera, Jan Blachowicz said he could hang in the UFC.
Jimi Manuwa 9-0, previously rejected ufc contract, but with UFC having more shows in UK and Manuwa picking up some big wins and claiming to be the poster boy for UK MMA, he is on the horizon
Scandinavian Papy Abedi, Gunnar Nelson and Simeon Thoresen made significant steps towards coming to UFC

*Hector Lombard *was supposed to fight previously against Karo Parisyan but had visa issues. he again expressed interest to fight in UFC and is now fighting Shlemenko.*Raphael Davis *said he wants to win the Bellator tournament before joining. 
*Glover Teixeira *was going to fight in UFC but had visa issues. hes going to fight Marcos "Pezao" and Ryan Jimmo in MFC and hopefully in ufc after that fight. *Cacareco* issued an open challenged to ufc fighters after his shine fight fell apart. *Jorge Santiago *said he is ready to fight for either UFC or Strikeforce. other Brazilians include Delson Heleno, Eduardo Pamplona, Yan Cabral and Yuri Alcantara who might be joining UFC

*Antonio Silva*- is fighting Valentjin Overeem and might have 1 more fight left after that. he expressed displeasure in fighters avoiding him and the ufc was interested in him before. he could fight his final fight against Brett Rogers or Fedor. 
*Mousasi*- the current DREAM lhw champion and will be fighting Feijao for the title next. the ufc and Dana really want him, but if he wins there will be a champion's clause, if he loses its questionable how much the ufc will try to pursue him. he is running out of fights outside the ufc though.
*Robbie lawler *is unhappy with his sf contract and isnt getting the good fights he was expecting, and will probably have jason miller as his last opponent. similar situation to Jake Shields and Jay Hieron who are joining the ufc.

also some fighters that havent fought in a long time: Heath Pedigo, Nathan Gerrard, Phillip Miller, Jesse Bongfeldt, Drew Daniels, Jason Tapia, Kyle Pimental,Alex Pimentel, Jon Tuck, Anthony Durnell could all get a shot.

in WEC:
1. Michael Mcdonald (10-1, avenged his sole loss)
2. Din Thomas- dropping to FW

Rob Mcculough is returning to WEC or UFC if he wins his last Tachi palace fight.

Matt Fiordirosa- 13-1 with only loss to Wagney Fabiano by decision in his 2nd fight, won 12 in a row mostly by submission and tko. just came back to fighting after 3 years as he was busy working and won his second decision (the other being over beebe)

*Nazareno Malegarie *-18-0 (could be the first 25-0)

Hai Lin Ao could be joining his WEC teamate Mongolian Wolf if the latter is succesful.
Bao Li Gao- 4-0 fought for AOW which is owned by Flash

Un Sik Song pracrises traditional korean martial arts and is dropping to 145.

lightweights from WEC
*1.Ben Henderson 13-1
2.Donald Cerrone 11-3
3.Jamie Varner 16-3
4. Kamal Shalorus 6-0 with 2 draws
5. Mac Jew 8-0
6. Mongolian Wolf 11-0*7. Anthony Pettis 12-1
8. Shane Roller 8-3
9. Anthony Njoukani 12-4
10. Bart Palaszewski 35-13
11. Danny Castillo 9-3
12. Ricardo Llamas 12-1
13. Dave Jensen 14-2
14. Will Kerr 9-2
15. Chris Horodecki

125lbs division
1.Mikey Lovato 10-1 125lbs
2.Alexis Vila 8-0 125lbs (39 years old)
3.John "The Magician" Dodson- 9-5 125lbs
4.Nick Cottone 8-2 125lbs fighting in ROC
5.Louis Gaudinot 5-1 with a win over Riggleman in ROC
6.Jessie "Mountain Man" Riggleman 125lbs was 9-0 before 2 straight losses in a row in ROC

some fighters that will most likely not sign in the near future if at all:

*Fedor* was offered a great deal from the UFC, but it seems like after his loss the ufc interest in him has declined and the two parties will just not come to terms. fedor's association with m-1 and vadim finkelstein will deny him the opportunity to fight in the ufc.

*Fabricio Werdum *is coming off the greatest win in mma history, but is injured and wont fight until 2011 most likely against alistair overeem.the ufc did not show an increased interest in him, and he is locked in strikeforce for years to come
Brett Rogers is in a similar situation. he was a prospect who had a huge jump in competition and knocked out arlovski, following two defeats to top fighters. he will now be fighting Ruben Villareal, and in the future probably against other strikers like Antonio Silva, Kharitonov, Del Rosario and maybe Arlovski rematch
Nick Diaz seems to have disciplinary problems that might keep him out of UFC. other top fighters that might have burned their bridge with ufc include Babalu, Lindland, Henderson, Sylvia, Arlovski,Daley and kang.
Cung Le seems to be just too old at this point. 

*Mo Lawal *previously expressed interest in fighting in UFC and was compared to Phil Davis and Jon Jones.he also had some rivalry going with rampage. he wont be fighting until mid 2011 due to knee injury.his opponent will probably be Dan Henderson

*Jacare and Feijao *may be locked up in championship clauses

*Lyle Beerbohm*, got stuck with a bad contract in strikeforce

*Josh Thomson and Gilbert Melendez* signed new contracts and will also probably stay for some time.

*Shinya Aoki and Kawajiri *fight for Dream currently, much like Ishida, Noshiura, Takaya and 
Joachim Hansen. DREAM is currently in partnership with strikeforce and lets their fighters fight for them. even though UFC now focuses on Asia, Japan is a very hard market to navigate in.

*Warren, Bibiano, and Sandro *are not interested in WEC at the moment. Joe Warren plans to compete in the 2012 olympics, and plans to start in about half a year. Marlon Sandro might avoid fighting his training partner Jose Aldo. Bibiano Fernandes was complaining Dream was not paying on time, but likes Japan and wants to keep fighting for them.

*Michihiro Omigawa *claims to want to fight the best in the world in WEC, after defeating the likes of Hatsu Hioki and Marlon Sandro by split decisions.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Use the edit button if you want to change your post.

Please don't double post any more.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

swpthleg said:


> We need conclusive proof. Or just don't post rumor and speculation as though it were gospel truth anymore.


Fabio Maldonado and Cacareco just signed with the UFC!
Maldonado will be replacing Tom Blackledge @ UFC 120 against Mcsweeney.
should be a striking matchup as Mcsweeney is a pro kickboxer while Maldonado is undefeated pro boxer 22-0. he has a style similar to Nogueira and JDS as he trains with them. he defeated another ufc newcomer in Big Rig Falcao twice. i see Maldonado winning it but hes untested yet.
cacareco will be fighting Matyushenko and should have the stylistic advantage.

edit:
comprehensive list of scheduled fighters in zuffa
1. *Pascal Krauss *ufc 122 (9-0, defeated undeafeated John Quinn)
2. Kenny Robertson (10-0)
3. Carlos Rocha (8-0, 7 finishes in round 1.)
4. *Cacareco*
5. Karo Parisyan ufc 123
6. "Big Rig" Falcao Goncalves (25-3, 23 finishes)
7. *Edson Barboza Mendes Jr.* (6-0 from Ring of Combat)
8. Antonio Mckee- ufc 125
9. Josh Burkman

in contact with ufc
Chad Corvin- not approved by athletic commission
Williamy Freire (17-3, 11 wins in a row)- injured
Jay Hieron
Quinn Mulhern
Myles Jury
*Ricardo Arona*- 1 more win
*Ninja Rua*- 1 more win
Ricco Rodriguez- 1 more win
*Gunnar Nelson*- 1 more win
Simeon Thoresen- 1 more win
Papy Abedi- 1 more win
*Jan Blachowicz*- 1 more win
Ryan Laflare- 1 more win
Edward Guedes- 1 more win
David Baron- 1 more win
*Nick Ring*- healing
*Lloyd Woodard*
*Thiago Santos*
*Yuri Alcantara*
*Villefort brothers*


in WEC:
1. Michael Mcdonald (10-1, avenged his sole loss)
2. Din Thomas- dropping to FW

in contact:
Rob Mcculough- 1 win away
Marcos Galvao- 1 win away
Takaya- 1 win away
*Omigawa*
*Ishida *
*Jimmie Rivera*
Abel Cullum
*Kevin Belingon*- 1 win away
Ed Folayang
Matt Fiordirosa-
*Nazareno Malegarie*
*Hacran Dias*- cousin of Marlon Sandro

lightweights from WEC
1.*Ben Henderson *13-1
2.*Donald Cerrone *11-3
3.*Jamie Varner *16-3
4. *Kamal Shalorus *6-0 with 2 draws
5. *Mongolian Wolf* 12-0 or 17-0
6. *Mac Jew *8-0
7. Anthony Pettis 12-1
8. Shane Roller 8-3
9. Danny Castillo 9-3
10. Ricardo Lamas 9-1
11. Dave Jensen 14-2
12. Anthony Njoukani 12-4
13. Chris Horodecki 16-2
14. Bart Palaszewski 35-13
15. Will Kerr 9-2

125lbs division
1.Mikey Lovato 10-1 125lbs
2.Alexis Vila 8-0 125lbs (39 years old)
3.John "The Magician" Dodson- 9-5 125lbs
4.Nick Cottone 8-2 125lbs fighting in ROC
5.Louis Gaudinot 5-1 with a win over Riggleman in ROC
6.Jessie "Mountain Man" Riggleman 125lbs was 9-0 before 2 straight losses in a row in ROC
7. Henry Cejudo- wrestling champion to make his mma debut
8. Pat Runez 4-0
9. Lah Thao 4-0

*some great fighters that will most likely not sign in the near future (by end of 2010) if at all:*

1. *Fedor* was offered a great deal from the UFC, but it seems like after his loss the ufc interest in him has declined and the two parties will just not come to terms. fedor's association with m-1 and vadim finkelstein will deny him the opportunity to fight in the ufc. he also signed a new 5 fight contract

2. *Fabricio Werdum *is coming off the greatest win in mma history, but is injured and wont fight until 2011 most likely against alistair overeem.the ufc did not show an increased interest in him, and he is locked in strikeforce for years to come

3. *Alistair Overeem *is rumored to join the UFC after 2 fights, but also has to compete in K-1

4. *Antonio Silva*- he expressed displeasure in fighters avoiding him and the ufc was interested in him before. he could fight his final fights against Brett Rogers and Fedor. 

5. *Brett Rogers *is in a similar situation. he was a prospect who had a huge jump in competition and knocked out arlovski, following two defeats to top fighters. he will now be fighting Ruben Villareal in W-1, and in the future probably against other strikers like Antonio Silva, Kharitonov, Del Rosario and maybe Arlovski rematch

6. *Gegard Mousasi *signed a 4 fight deal for 2 years with strikeforce and just recently won the dream 205 tournament. he is rumored to be fighting feijao next for the 205 strikeforce title.

*7. Mo Lawal *previously expressed interest in fighting in UFC and was compared to Phil Davis and Jon Jones. he also had some rivalry going with rampage. he wont be fighting until mid 2011 due to knee injury.his opponent will probably be Dan Henderson. after that fight he might go to ufc

*8. Jacare and 9. Feijao* may be locked up in championship clauses

*10. Jorge Santiago *claims to like his japanese contract and will fight for strikeforce where they will allow him to keep it and will probably fight in their 185 tournament.

11. *Lyle Beerbohm*, got stuck with a bad contract in strikeforce

*12. Josh Thomson and 13. Gilbert Melendez *signed new contracts and will also probably stay for some time. Melendez is fighting on New Year's Dynamite card in Japan.

*14. Shinya Aoki and 15. Kawajiri* fight for Dream currently

1. Riki Fukuda- ufc 127, unbeaten in 14 bouts

will be fighting in their homeland:*Elvis Sinosic, Chris Haseman, Stav Economou, Tom Blackledge,Jimi Manuwa,Gary Wright, Jesse Bongfeldt,Mitch Clarke, Salvador Augusto "Dogerges" Montano, David Mariscal*

Hai Lin Ao, He Peng, Bao Li Gao and Fransino Tirta from AOW could be joining their WEC teamate Mongolian Wolf if the latter is succesful.

*Kurt Angle*- after his tna contract is finished

Cole Konrad was previously wanted by the ufc
*hector Lombard *previously signed with ufc
*Eddie Alvarez *also expressed interest in competing against the best in the world. hes fighting Roger Huerta next. he wants to rematch Aoki and fight melendez
*Dave "Pee Wee" Herman*- 17-2 all wins by 1st round and 1 loss by dq and 1 by huge upset, and was going for a lawsuit with bellator so is obviously unhappy there.
*Raphael Davis *said he wants to win the Bellator tournament before joining. this would probably mean he needs to fight at least another 3 fights. 
other fighters that were offered by ufc but chose to sign with bellator (mostly welterweights) include* Dan Hornbuckle (just beat Brad Blackburn), Jim Wallhead (fighting Ryan Thomas) and Rick Hawn (fighting Levon Maynard)* and Chris Lazano (defeated Yoshiyuki Yoshida

also some fighters that havent fought in a long time and may be completely retired: 
Phillip Miler, Heath Pedigo, Bazigit Atajev, Nathan Gerrard, Billy Ayash, Kyle Pimental,Jason Tapia

*Warren, Bibiano, and Sandro *are not interested in WEC at the moment. Joe Warren plans to compete in the 2012 olympics, and plans to start in about half a year. Marlon Sandro might avoid fighting his training partner Jose Aldo. Bibiano Fernandes was complaining Dream was not paying on time, but likes Japan and wants to keep fighting for them.

fighters that may be too old: Cung Le, Daniel Cormier, David Aranda, Angelito Manguray, Ethan Garrison, Tom Murphy, Jorgen Kruth, Neil Cooke, michel trator, diego wilson, delorme, jason pierce, Jason Brenton,Stephen Bass, Rodrigo Lima

other top fighters that might have burned their bridge with ufc include Babalu, Daley, Nick Diaz, Lindland, Barnett, Filho, Kang, Henderson, Sylvia, Arlovski, robbie lawler, Cung Le, Tom Murphy, Jason Miller, Luke Rockhold


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

UFC86 said:


> Fabio Maldonado just signed with the UFC!
> he will be replacing Tom Blackledge @ UFC 120 against Mcsweeney.
> should be a striking matchup as Mcsweeney is a pro kickboxer while Maldonado is undefeated pro boxer 22-0. he has a style similar to Nogueira and JDS as he trains with them. he defeated another ufc newcomer in Big Rig Falcao twice. i see Maldonado winning it but hes untested yet.
> 
> ...



Up to your old tricks again I see.

I really dislike you trying to pass off your own speculation as a fact. Anyways I 've invested too much time disproving your "facts" over and over again.

it just gets boring and irritating after a while..

I need to make a tabloid section for you to post in here....

I just really hope that the other members will take what you say with a grain of salt.


BTW take Abel Cullum off your list. He's not siging with the UFC. He's a 135 pounder..


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Up to your old tricks again I see.
> 
> I really dislike you trying to pass off your own speculation as a fact. Anyways I 've invested too much time disproving your "facts" over and over again.
> 
> ...


What he said. If rumors start in your head they aren't rumors; they are thoughts. They definitely aren't facts.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't see Lawler going back to the UFC. Also I don't think Bigfoot is ready to go there just yet. Lastly, Arona probably will happen relatively soon!:thumbsup:


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> I don't see Lawler going back to the UFC. Also I don't think Bigfoot is ready to go there just yet. Lastly, Arona probably will happen relatively soon!:thumbsup:


Lawler should go eventually. he is very good commodity: marketable, entertaining, wins against good opponents. antonio silva is ready to go, its just that he wants some experience which i dont think he needs.

on a side note,does anyone know what mike easton who is listed 10-1 on sherdog had his last match against chase beebe change to a no contest? (he is 9-1). apparently easton lost the fight but was still awarded the decision and then it was appealed.

edit: Riki Fukuda signed with ufc


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

wow 6666 views. bad sign.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I thought it's 666 that's bad. 6666 is not the problem. Lawler was in the UFC and could probably make it back in time!


----------

